# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Hortense et ses petits, enfin en FA !

## Raoul Volfoni

Bonsoir,

Ce soir en me promenant j'ai vu un chien couché dans un pré. Lorsqu'il m'a vue, il est parti, mais il pleurait et ça m'a fait de la peine. Je l'ai regardé, il boitait un peu, et dès qu'il voyait que je m'étais arrêtée (je ne suis pas allée vers lui) il repartait encore plus loin. Je suis alors partie pour éviter de le forcer à fuir vraiment très loin.
J'avais déjà vu ce chien dans les rues du village voici plusieurs semaines, j'avais alors cru qu'il était juste égaré mais là, je pense que c'est un chien errant. Plusieurs autres personnes l'ont déjà vu, il doit vivre de restes de poubelles... Il va finir par redevenir sauvage si ça continue... Et s'il se fait attraper et mettre en fourrière, c'est fini pour lui. Ma commune est conventionnée avec la SACPA, j'ai bien peur qu'il aille directement à l'euthanasie. 
Demain, je compte aller acheter de la nourriture en boîte et la déposer dans le pré, en restant à bonne distance ; j'espère que l'odeur l'attirera. Je voudrais savoir si vous avez des conseils à me donner pour essayer de le rassurer, pour éviter de le terroriser encore plus... Je n'ai pas l'habitude des chiens aussi craintifs et je ne voudrais pas le braquer définitivement. 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## orchidee56

Bonsoir Raoul Volfoni, 

Vous pouvez effectivement le nourrir tous les jours pour qu'il prenne confiance. 

Ou sinon, le trapper avec une cage trappe (cage dans laquelle on met de la nourriture au fond et les portes se ferment automatiquement) car il y a peut être urgence. Son état nécessite peut être des soins rapides. Et il ne faudrait pas qu'il atterrisse en fourrière effectivement s'il n'est pas identifié.

On trouve des cages trappes auprès des associations et de certains vétérinaires qui les prêtent gratuitement. 

Voici une liste du 64 accueillant les chiens et qui pourraient aussi le cas échéant vous prêter main forte en plus de vous prêter une cage trappe: http://www.secondechance.org/refuge/...Rechercher+%21

Préférez les assos indépendantes car il arrive que les SPA euthanasient par manque de place et de moyen.

Au cas où il serait perdu, vous pouvez jeter parallèlement un coup d'oeil ici : https://www.facebook.com/Pet.Alert.Fr.64/ et là : http://www.chien-perdu.org/recherche...-atlantique_64

Bon courage, 

Orchidée.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour votre réponse.
Je suis retournée dans le secteur vers midi avec de la nourriture, mais je ne l'ai pas vu. Il fait très chaud (plus de 30°) alors il a peut-être trouvé un endroit plus frais, en se rapprochant du ruisseau par exemple. J'y retournerai ce soir "à la fraîche" en espérant qu'il sera revenu.

----------


## banzai

tiens nous aux news

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je l'ai vu ce soir après un moment de recherches, il était couché à l'ombre d'un bâtiment... Quand il m'a vue il a aboyé une fois et est parti, visiblement très apeuré, en poussant de petits cris. Il boitait davantage qu'hier, m'a-t-il semblé. J'ai essayé de l'approcher mais il n'y avait pas moyen, alors j'ai laissé des croquettes à l'endroit où je l'avais trouvé et je suis partie. J'espère que c'est lui qui aura les croquettes, et que ça permettra de tisser un lien avec lui. 
Il va falloir que je fasse appel aux associations pour le trapper, il est tellement craintif que ça va prendre des mois sinon. Il aurait pris des coups que ça ne m'étonnerait pas, le pauvre...

----------


## phacélie

pauvre chien, il a dû recevoir des pierres ou quelque-chose comme ça...
si vous le rencontrez à nouveau, essayez de ne pas le regarder directement en face, de vous faire plus petit(e) que vous n'êtes et de l' approcher en faisant des courbes plutôt qu'en droite ligne afin de ne pas trop l'effrayer.
bon courage et merci pour lui Raoul Volfoni.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour ces conseils Phacélie mais... je ne peux pas m'approcher à moins d'une distance équivalente à... ben à un jet de pierre, ce qui semble confirmer ce que vous dites. La bête est vraiment très méfiante. Je lui ai laissé à manger au même endroit qu'hier ; les croquettes ont disparu, j'espère que c'est lui qui les a mangées. Lui, ou plutôt elle si j'en juge par ces images !


L'une des pattes arrière semble abîmée. Je fais un message à des associations juste après avoir posté ici, je pense qu'il faut la trapper rapidement pour s'occuper d'elle (et éviter qu'elle se fasse saillir).

----------


## phacélie

mettez une annonce sur chienperdu.org et pet alert, peut-être quelqu'un la reconnaîtra-t-il ?
elle a l'air jeune, pour autant qu'on puisse en juger sur les photos.
est-ce qu'elle peut trouver de l'eau propre à boire dans le coin ?

----------


## Erik

j'ai appris à mes dépens qu'essayer d'attraper un chien qui ne veux pas est causes perdues voir dangereux pour vous deux par rapport à la circulation routière,

oui continuer à gagner sa confiance en lui donnant à manger(+eau) pour qu'elle reste déjà sur ce secteur , peut-être lui installer un abri genre caisson carton ou autre à l'abri dans un coin non dangereux.

IL FAUDRAIT TROUVER UNE ASSOCIATION POUR VOUS AIDER

Merci de ne pas l'avoir ignoré

----------


## Petite Etoile

Parlez-lui avec une voix douce et restez baissé, accroupi et laissez lui le temps de vous observer...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je ne l'ai vue ni hier soir ni ce matin, je m'inquiète un peu. Je vais demander si la police municipale ne l'aurait pas ramassée.
La nourriture déposée hier a été consommée, mais par qui ? j'ai remis des croquettes et de l'eau ce matin. 
Petite Etoile : on n'en est pas encore là, elle s'enfuit de façon à toujours laisser une bonne distance entre nous. Mais si nous arrivons à nous rapprocher, je suivrai vos conseils.
Erik : nous sommes heureusement dans un secteur peu passant, avec des prés tout. Bien sûr, il suffit d'une voiture, mais je fais attention et je n'essaie pas de l'attraper. Depuis hier je me contente lui laisser à manger et d'essayer de la voir, sans essayer de m'approcher. 
Encore merci pour vos conseils.

PS : j'ai contacté trois associations locales hier par mail, pas encore de réponse.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'y suis retournée car ça m'inquiétait, je l'ai vue. Elle est partie moins vite que d'habitude, j'ai pu lui parler (de loin), elle me regardait et n'est pas partie en courant. Cependant son état ne me semble pas bon, il m'a semblé qu'elle boitait un peu plus et elle était couchée dans un champ en plein soleil par 34°...

----------


## orchidee56

Si vous pouvez lui mettre de l'eau (un sceau par exemple dans un pré), ce serait bien. La déshydratation peut arriver vite sur un animal déjà faible. 

Il arrive que les assos soient débordées et du coup ne consulte pas tous les jours leur messagerie. Si vous avez la possibilité de téléphoner, ça pourrait peut-être aller plus vite.

----------


## France34

Je crois que la seule solution c'est de vous procurer une cage trappe et attendre qu'elle soit attirée par la nourriture dedans . Bien sur, une fois attrapée, il faudrait que vous ayez un endroit pour la mettre à l'abri en attendant de trouver une asso qui veuille bien la prendre en charge. Bonne chance !

----------


## phacélie

bonjour, vous l'avez revue depuis depuis hier matin ?

----------


## bouba92

Avez vous contacté le maire ( responsable ds ce cas)? Il connait peut-être une société de capture d'animaux?
Là ça parait urgent ( blessure + chaleur!) Vous pourrez toujours la récupérer aprés pour lui éviter la fourrière?, si vous avez un endroit pour la garder le temps qu'une asso puisse la prendre en charge? Elle est peut-être identifiée?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je l'ai vue hier soir, elle était à l'endroit où je dépose des croquettes. Elle est aussi allée dans un jardin pour manger dans la gamelle d'un chien qui l'a laissée faire. Elle m'a semblé mieux que le midi. 
En général le garde champêtre attrape lui-même les chiens errants, je ne sais pas s'il a déjà eu affaire à des animaux aussi craintifs. Une trappe serait indispensable pour cette chienne. 
Je me demande comment elle réagirait si elle était trappée et placée en compagnie d'humains (en cage, attachée ou autre). J'ai peur que la crainte la rende agressive.

----------


## Segusia52

> Lorsqu'il m'a vue, il est parti, mais il pleurait et ça m'a fait de la peine. Je l'ai regardé, il boitait un peu, et dès qu'il voyait que je m'étais arrêtée (je ne suis pas allée vers lui) il repartait encore plus loin. Je suis alors partie pour éviter de le forcer à fuir vraiment très loin.


Si elle pleure, c'est qu'elle veut de l'aide car elle souffre. Elle ne fuit ni les habitations, ni les chiens, c'est très bon signe.

Elle ne cherche pas à ce que vous la suiviez, par hasard ?? A priori, à la regarder sur les photos, pas de possibilité de portée cachée quelque part...

Vous avez réussi à cerner son périmètre de "vie", grâce aux témoignages des gens ?? Pour repérer si elle a un lieu de repos préféré que vous pourriez "investir" progressivement pour l'habituer à votre présence.

Dans mon coin, il n'existe plus de garde champêtre...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je l'ai vue ce soir, ça m'a rassurée. Elle est sortie de sa cachette (un bosquet au coin d'un pré) quand j'ai appelé, m'a regardée et puis... elle est partie. Elle est vraiment très, très méfiante. J'ai parlé avec deux voisins, l'un m'a dit qu'elle était là depuis "au moins trois semaines", l'autre depuis un mois. Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir vue avant... cette longue solitude n'a pas dû aider. 
Le monsieur que j'ai vu ce soir m'a dit qu'elle dormait dans un jardin, sur un tas de fumier pour trouver de la chaleur. Il y a une multitude de petits abris dans le coin, notamment sur le terrain de ce monsieur qui semble bien disposé à son égard, il faudrait que je voie si je peux en équiper un pour qu'elle y trouve un nid douillet. J'ai une vieille couette à la maison, ce serait toujours mieux qu'un tas de fumier !

----------


## Erik

elle doit être tiraillé entre la faim et la soif surtout en ce moment, faire un petit nid douillet a l'ombre cacher du danger serait une bonne idée,je ne doute pas qu'avec un peu de temps elle vous fera confiance

----------


## Segusia52

vous progressez "tout comme il faut" !!

----------


## bouba92

En ce moment, plus que de la chaleur, il lui faut surtout de l'eau fraîche et des soins si elle est blessée en espérant qu'elle n'ait pas des chiots cachés quelquepart!

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je lui ai mis de l'eau mais ça ne m'inquiète pas trop, le ruisseau passe à proximité (torrent de montagne, frais à souhait). Sa patte traîne un peu mais ça ne l'empêche pas de s'enfuir au galop... 
Je l'ai regardée faire de loin après sa fuite, elle s'est roulée dans l'herbe d'un pré, c'était la première fois qu'elle se comportait comme un chien "normal", ça m'a fait plaisir

----------


## phacélie

elle n'a pas l'air d'allaiter, à ce qu'on voit sur les photos tout du moins.

personne ne peut l'approcher parmi les personnes bienveillantes qui la voient depuis 3 semaines/1mois ?

----------


## Segusia52

Si vous êtres assez disponible, continuez à venir, de préférence à heure régulière : elle va vite vous attendre...Vous le verrez en étant de temps à autre un peu en retard (5 minutes) ou en avance, elle sera là au rendez-vous, à regardez sa montre...

Un chien errant (du moins en Métropole et sur le continent) est exceptionnellement né dans la nature (ils survivent rarement) et a eu un jour une famille, au moins un "maitre".

 Si elle s'est stabilisée dans votre coin, elle a peut-être été larguée (perdue ?) tout près. 

Coin touristique ?  Traversé par de grand axes ?

Elle a créé son petit territoire de survie.

Maintenant, c'est à vous :

 - de vous y fondre dans le paysage, comme un élément normal rassurant;
- puis de vous y faire accepter, de plus en plus près (les petits bouts de saucisse, ça aide)
- puis de vous y faire attendre impatiemment.

Un chien qui se roule dans l'herbe (à part dans les crottes de renard et autres choses fort succulentes) est un chien détendu, non ?

----------


## lilya75

bonjour, il faut vous accroupir lui parler, vous asseoir par terre, mais il faudrait vous faire aider à plusieurs cest mieux pour aider..

----------


## bb38

C'est quel département ? Si quelqu'un peut t'aider. Comme dit plus haut, il faut bien y aller à heure fixe pour que chacun s'apprivoise, ça peut aller très vite MAIS surtout il ne faut pas la brusquer. Vous dites qu'un chien l'a laisser manger sa gamelle, peut être l'approcher par le jeu avec un chien sociable..... Pas de suite mais d'ici quelques temps. Donnez nous des nouvelles. Merci d'aider cette louloute.

----------


## France34

Une fois trappée, en lui parlant gentiment, la chienne se relaxera et ne sera pas agressive ! ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, le timbre de la voix et la douceur... Les animaux connaissent parfaitement nos intentions envers eux, dans ce qu'on émane.
Bon courage, merci de ne rien lâcher, merci pour elle.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'essaie d'y aller aux mêmes heures, deux fois par jour, et je la trouve à peu près toujours aux mêmes endroits. Sauf ce soir... Mademoiselle courait les rues avec le chien dont elle partage déjà la gamelle, un husky que ses maîtres laissent parfois se balader librement (ça se fait beaucoup ici, on ne promène pas le chien : on lui ouvre la porte, il va où il veut ). Elle ne boitait quasiment plus, à peine une légère coquetterie dans la démarche. J'espère que la compagnie rapprochée de ce chien ne signifie pas que la miss est en chaleur... Les croquettes n'avaient pas eu grand succès mais je crois que le monsieur avec qui j'ai parlé hier lui avait donné des restes (il était au resto hier, chez mon frère, et il a emporté une boîte). Je sais que ce n'est pas le meilleur régime alimentaire mais si ça peut l'apprivoiser un peu... 
Lundi je relance les assos, je vous dirai. En courant les rues elle risque d'attirer l'attention sur elle, mais aussi de rencontrer une voiture un peu trop rapide... On est dans un village touristique, très passant, et certains appuient un peu trop sur le champignon.
Merci encore pour tous vos conseils !!

----------


## Erik

"elle partage déjà la gamelle, un husky que ses maîtres laissent parfois divaguer librement"
il y aurait peut-être une piste pour pouvoir l'attraper avec l'aide du Husky et de ses propriétaires,
avez-vous déjà parlé avec ces propriétaires pour connaître déjà leurs opinions?
(sans leur avouer qu'il mange dans la même gamelle peut-être)

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'avais pensé à cette possibilité, mais je ne suis pas très optimiste. L'autre jour la dame et son petit garçon promenaient le husky et le petit a demandé où était la chienne. La dame a répondu : je ne sais pas, mais de toute façon tu sais bien qu'on ne peut pas l'approcher. Donc même en présence du chien, elle reste très méfiante... Hier elle s'est d'ailleurs éloignée en me voyant, alors que l'autre chien passait à côté de moi sans faire attention, et elle a pleuré (je crois que c'est la peur qui lui fait pousser ces gémissements).

----------


## phacélie

si elle est en chaleur et que les chiens se baladent seuls, ça va se voir vite au nombre de ceux qui lui emboîteront le pas...
elle profite peut-être juste un peu de sa compagnie sans être obligée de s'approcher d'un bipède pour autant.

peut-être qu'il ne faut pas l'appeler ni lui parler si beaucoup de personnes ont essayé depuis qu'elle erre : peut-être a-t-elle été maltraitée en même temps/après qu'on lui ai parlé ou même après être venue à un appel.

l'approcher comme le ferait un autre chien, en silence, en détournant la tête, en baillant, en se léchant les lèvres... bref, en usant de signaux d'apaisement, dans sa langue à elle plutôt que la nôtre ?
avec un cadeau particulièrement odorant...  fromage, saucisse, poulet rôti ?

----------


## France34

Avez-vous essayé de placer une cage-trappe (véto, asso, ou spa en prêtent)   à l'endroit où vous mettez habituellement les croquettes, avec saucisse ou poulet dedans ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Pas encore, France34. Le souci c'est qu'une fois trappée je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire si une asso ne prend pas le relais, j'ai quatre chats très craintifs à la maison et ramener un chien ne me semble pas être une excellente idée.

Nouvelles du soir : j'ai apporté à manger, elle était dans son secteur habituel, couchée à découvert. Elle était seule, donc probablement pas en chaleur. Quand je me suis avancée, sans parler, elle a pris la fuite et a rejoint la route en faisant un détour, si bien que je devais la croiser pour rentrer chez moi. J'étais à vélo et j'avais peur que cela ne lui cause une nouvelle terreur... Elle était sur le trottoir opposé, j'ai roulé très lentement, sans la regarder directement, j'ai bâillé, et elle a à peine effectué un retrait de quelques pas sans me quitter des yeux. Le bâillement surtout (merci à la personne qui m'a donné ce conseil) a semblé la rassurer, elle s'est arrêtée. Ensuite j'ai regardé par-dessus mon épaule, elle était arrêtée et me regardait partir. Je crois que ne pas parler est mieux avec elle. Demain j'irai acheter de quoi l'appâter (saucisses crues ou cuites ?)

----------


## Segusia52

Pour les saucisses, il me semble que c'est le genre knack (pratique) et le fromage le genre vache qui se marre...
Enfin, c'est ce que je lis souvent ici.

...et puis, il faut voir ce qu'il restera dans le frigo de votre frère.  :: 

Je crois que cette chienne a été maltraitée...au moins depuis son "errance".

----------


## phacélie

l'approche à vélo ou en voiture peut être une bonne idée si on ne l'a jamais poursuivie méchamment comme ça, ça fait souvent moins peur aux animaux que celle d'un bipède debout sur sur ses pattes arrières.

quand je disais quelque-chose d'odorant, je pensais à quelque-chose de "chaud" parce qu' il me semble que l'odeur porte plus loin , si saucisse je tenterais plutôt cuite pas encore refroidie.
pour le fromage, la vache qui rigole c'est bien tentant quand on l'a sous le nez, mais là je tenterais plutôt le genre munster ou camembert coulants.

un petit mémo des signaux d'apaisement pour interagir avec elle :



merci pour elle  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> ... mais là je tenterais plutôt le genre munster ou camembert coulants.
> 
> un petit mémo des signaux d'apaisement pour interagir avec elle


Très sympa ce tableau, m'en vais le zoomer...

Pour le fromage, il doit bien se trouver dans les Pyrénées quelque chose qui "dégage" ?? Faut faire marcher le local !   

Je me demande si vous ne devriez pas changer votre titre, pour insister sur la recherche d'une association (+ n° du département) ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Encore merci pour les signaux d'apaisement ! Ce matin, elle était dans son pré habituel, couchée. Je me suis avancée sans parler, j'ai bâillé quand elle m'a regardée et j'ai pu approcher à une dizaine de mètres. Je suis restée une bonne dizaine de minutes, sans entrer dans le pré (j'étais sur le mur de clôture), à observer le paysage et la chienne sans me concentrer sur elle. Elle est restée allongée, levant parfois la tête pour me regarder. A ce moment je bâillais et me léchais les lèvres et elle reposait sa tête. J'ai laissé des croquettes et je suis partie sans avoir rien dit.
Je vais demander à mon frère des restes du resto (mouton, entrecôte, fromage à raclette), ça devrait lui plaire, d'autant que j'ai l'impression que les croquettes ont été trouvées par les corbeaux. 
Je vais éditer le titre du post comme vous me le suggérez, Segusia52 : merci à vous, et encore merci à tous.

----------


## Segusia52

> j'ai bâillé ...Je suis restée une bonne dizaine de minutes, sans entrer dans le pré (j'étais sur le mur de clôture)...Je bâillais et me léchais les lèvres...
> 
> Je vais demander à mon frère des restes du resto (mouton, entrecôte, fromage à raclette), ça devrait lui plaire...


J'imagine la tête d'un observateur qui n'a pas aperçu le chien...Doit trouver les autochtones très zen. :: 

S'il y a des "restes - des restes - du resto" après la chienne, vous envoyez via Chronopost !

Le monsieur sympa , il ne se sentirait pas de faire FA ??

----------


## France34

D'après son comportement, la chienne est apeurée et pas du tout agressive . Le problème c'est donc de lui trouver un lieu d'hébergement . Donc j'espère, pour vous et pour elle , que vous allez trouver une asso ou une FA ,ou mieux : un adoptant !   ::  Bravo pour vous occuper d'elle !!! ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Quelqu'un d'une des assos que j'ai contactées doit m'appeler demain soir. J'espère qu'on va pouvoir mettre quelque chose en place ! 
Elle boite moins et ne semble pas affamée. Elle doit avoir son petit carnet d'adresses maintenant. J'espère qu'elle pourra trouver une gentille famille. J'adorerais avoir un chien, mais avec mes quatre chats, je ne pense pas que ce soit raisonnable...

Sinon, je dois passer pour une folle finie à pister ce chien et à bâiller dans mon coin...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Selon le voisin, elle aurait eu ses chaleurs il y a une quinzaine de jours et aurait été saillie par plusieurs chiens...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Quelqu'un d'une des associations que j'ai contactées vient demain soir la nourrir avec moi. Je croise les doigts !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Asso trouvée. On va essayer d'attraper la miss.
Je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------


## orchidee56

Plein d'ondes positives pour que ça fonctionne le plus rapidement possible !

----------


## phacélie

comment ça s'est passé hier soir à deux bipèdes, la chienne a-t-elle parue plus effrayée ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Elle n'a pas eu plus peur qu'avec moi seule ; immobile, couchée à l'autre bout du pré, tant qu'on ne s'est pas intéressé à elle, elle est partie quand on a essayé de l'appeler, comme d'habitude.

----------


## banzai

surveille la car si sa patte dégénère meme sauvage un moment donné elle n'aura plus la force de s'enfuir

----------


## France34

Qu'a dit la dame de l'asso qui est venue voir la chienne avec vous ? Elle va revenir avec une cage - trappe ? A-t-elle une FA de disponible ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je crois qu'avant tout elle voulait se rendre compte de la situation. Elle doit revenir dimanche avec d'autres personnes, peut-être une trappe, mais ce sera compliqué.

----------


## phacélie

comment comptent-ils s'y prendre, ont-ils déjà eu à faire ce genre de capture ?
ont-ils une solution d'accueil pour elle ?

----------


## Segusia52

> Je crois qu'avant tout elle voulait se rendre compte de la situation. Elle doit revenir dimanche avec d'autres personnes, peut-être une trappe, mais ce sera compliqué.


Sais pas si un commando ne serait pas un peu prématuré...Il aurait mieux fallu l'attirer dans un garage, une grange...

Enfin, si ces personnes ont de l'expérience, wait and see ! 

Le tout est qu'elle ne soit pas échaudée au point de partir plus loin.

Faites nous des photos, s'il vous plait...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Honte sur moi : je n'ai pas demandé comment ça allait se passer. Je n'y connais rien en capture de chiens errants et pour moi la trappe était une évidence, je ne connais que cette méthode. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant.
Hier j'ai vu la bestiole, elle est partie en me voyant mais au pas, en se retournant plusieurs fois vers moi, et elle est ensuite tombée sur la nourriture que j'avais placée sur son trajet de fuite. Je crois qu'elle commence à assimiler ma venue à celle de la nourriture.

----------


## phacélie

l'intention de revenir à plusieurs m'inquiète un peu.
à moins que ce ne soit pour porter la cage.
ne participez pas à une tentative de capture "musclée" parce que si elle échoue, la chienne risque de changer d'endroit et de ne plus du tout vous faire confiance.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'ai pensé que c'était pour porter la cage parce qu'il a été question de venir "avec un homme"... après je ne sais pas si une trappe est lourde, en fait. 
Ce soir, elle n'était pas là. J'ai posé à manger et sifflé (comme tous les jours) avant de m'éloigner : quelques instants après, elle était sortie de sa cachette et reniflait à la recherche de la nourriture. Lentement mais sûrement, on progresse !

----------


## Segusia52

> *ne participez pas* à une tentative de capture "musclée" parce que si elle échoue, la chienne risque de changer d'endroit et de ne plus du tout vous faire confiance.


Elle risquerait surtout de se sentir trahie...Vous êtes pour le moment son humain "gentil et positif" de référence.

Bon, une trappe, c'est pas si lourd que ça...Faut pas exagérer, on n'est pas dans un roman de Jack London.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Mon informateur... euh, le voisin m'a appelée : l'opération capture était en cours, sans grand succès selon lui. Je n'ai pas eu d'autres nouvelles  pour le moment.
Ce matin encore, le sifflement l'a attirée. J'étais dans ma voiture, vitre ouverte, et elle est passée tout près de moi (en pleurant comme toujours). Puis elle a trouvé la gamelle et a mangé alors que j'étais debout à une quinzaine de mètres. Elle levait la tête pour me surveiller et se remettait à manger.
Et puis je lui cherche un nom, c'est mauvais signe... signe que je m'attache trop... Rosalie ou Freya ?

----------


## Segusia52

> Et puis je lui cherche un nom, c'est mauvais signe... signe que je m'attache trop... Rosalie ou Freya ?


Je pense que vous ne voulez pas nos avis ?

Pour ma part, voici ce que je ressens de votre très belle aventure avec cette chienne.

Si vous n'avez pas de chien, et si après test Rosalie ou Freya peut s'accommoder de minous (et réciproquement)...je crois que vous devriez vous  mettre sur les rangs avant que cette assoc ou une autre ne décide de son avenir.

Il faut passer par une assoc pour adopter un chien errant.

Vous pourriez commencer FA.

Pour le reste, si vous en êtes là, il n'y a pas de hasard, il n'y a que la destinée et des rencontres de cur.

Bon, ça n'engage que moi ... qui n'ai jamais été raisonnable, comme on sait  ::

----------


## cerbere

pourriez vous vous rapprocher des gens qui cherchent à la capturer? Dites leur que vous la fixer pour le moment et qu'elle commence à vous faire "confiance" sinon ca risque de tout bousiller....

----------


## phacélie

... qui sait, bientôt peut-être, assise par terre à côté de R(ou F) quand elle mange ?
ou tenter la nourriture dans la malle de la voiture ouverte...(peut-être qu'elle connaît ça d'une autre vie, les voyages en voiture ) et hop !  ::

----------


## France34

Peut-être pourriez-vous vous inspirer des sauvetages pratiqués par le refuge de Villalobos dans la rubrique "Videos de sensibilisation" , si vous avez un point de chute pour la louloute . J'espère , en tous cas, que le bon dénouement de l'aventure est proche !!! ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

L'opération capture de l'asso a échoué. 
Je suis allée nourrir la chienne ce soir, elle était sur ses gardes et a vite filé dans un fourré. J'ai suivi ma routine habituelle, déposer à manger, siffler, partir, et j'étais à peine sortie du pré qu'elle était en train de manger. Le voisin m'a dit que depuis deux-trois jours, elle se manifestait en entendant ma voiture prendre le chemin. C'est un début de relation ! Je suis passée près d'elle en voiture, c'est incroyable comme elle change de comportement : à pied, elle se serait éloignée, là elle accepte qu'on soit à moins de deux mètres.
Si par hasard je l'attrape, ma mère veut bien que je la ramène à la maison (comme je suis chez elle en ce moment, mieux vaut avoir son accord), mais franchement avec les minous j'ai comme un doute. Ils sont tellement trouillards et casaniers... sinon je serais vraiment très contente d'avoir un chien. Surtout une louloute que j'aurais apprivoisée et sortie de la rue...
Pour le nom, je veux bien vos avis ! c'est pour ça que j'ai mis mes deux options... mais pour ma mère c'est Rosalie. 
Il me semble que ses tétines ont un peu grossi :/ 
Voilà pour le bulletin d'infos du soir !

----------


## monloulou

si elle ne s'éloigne pas lorsque vous arrêtez votre voiture, essayez d'ouvrir la portière arrière pour voir sa réaction ?

----------


## phacélie

l'opération capture n'était donc pas la pose discrète d'une cage...
mais comment s'y sont-ils pris ?  
ils comptaient l'attraper au lasso ?

ça ne m'étonne pas du tout que vous puissiez l'approcher en voiture, les safaris (photos et les autres, hélas d'ailleurs) sont basés sur cette réaction des animaux, c'est vraiment le bipède qui fait peur.

vous pourriez exploiter ça en y restant, à proximité de l'endroit où vous déposez la nourriture/ en rapprochant la nourriture de l'endroit où vous resterez en voiture, de plus en plus près, au besoin en lui tournant le dos ( signal d'apaisement ), vous l'observerez dans le rétro... jusqu'à laisser la nourriture dans la voiture coffre ouvert... puis vous pourriez lui chuchoter des mots/sons doux qu'elle associera à la nourriture en votre compagnie... son nom aussi  :: 

sans qu'il soit question de préférence d'ordre esthétique, Freya à mon avis c'est mieux parce que plus court.
mais si c'est maman qui accueille, Rosalie ça peut être très bien aussi (de son ptit nom, Rosa ou Lilie )

----------


## bouba92

Le gros souci c que si elle n'est pas tres vite stérilisée, elle va avoir une portée, ce qui va compliquer encore les choses....

----------


## bouba92

> si elle ne s'éloigne pas lorsque vous arrêtez votre voiture, essayez d'ouvrir la portière arrière pour voir sa réaction ?


oui ! L'automne dernier une chienne zigzaguait sur la route. Impossible de l'attraper; un autre automobiliste s'est arrêté a ouvert son coffre et hop la chienne est montée direct! En fait c'etait une chienne de chasseurs qui avait l'habitude de monter ds leur voiture de cette façon....

----------


## Segusia52

> Le voisin m'a dit que depuis deux-trois jours, elle se manifestait en entendant ma voiture prendre le chemin. C'est un début de relation ! 
> Si par hasard je l'attrape, ma mère veut bien que je la ramène à la maison (comme je suis chez elle en ce moment, mieux vaut avoir son accord)...Sinon je serais vraiment très contente d'avoir un chien. Surtout une louloute que j'aurais apprivoisée et sortie de la rue...


Vous l'aurez compris, moi aussi je souhaiterais ce beau dénouement ! 

Avec votre "informateur" de voisin, elle est comment ??

----------


## bouba92

Votre mère est aussi d'accord pour payer sa stérilisation?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je vais demander à l'asso comment ils comptent s'y prendre... 
Pour la stérilisation, ma mère est juste en ce moment et risque de ne pas pouvoir payer. Pour moi, ça va être hard aussi... j'ai déjà quatre chats et j'ai été à demi-traitement pendant trois mois, ça n'arrange pas les finances.
Ce matin, Miss n'a pas voulu manger à l'endroit où j'avais posé la gamelle. Elle a tout bonnement piqué la boîte où je lui avais laissé à manger et est partie à travers champs ! 
Ce soir, j'avais des restes du restaurant. J'ai posé sa gamelle à l'endroit habituel, les restes plus près de moi (une dizaine de mètres) et je me suis assise. Elle est arrivée, et a piqué directement sur la nourriture en provenance du resto ! Elle voulait prendre les aliments et partir, je la voyais essayer d'en prendre un maximum dans sa gueule mais finalement elle a préféré rester manger malgré ma présence. Elle s'est même couchée pour manger plus à l'aise. 
J'ai parlé avec la propriétaire du husky qui m'a dit que selon elle, l'accouplement remonterait à mi-juillet... et ça, ça ne m'arrange pas du tout !

----------


## bouba92

Ah la la la il va y avoir des chiots en plus! Quelle angoisse  cette chienne ds la nature avec une dizaine de chiots!
Et une seringue hypodermique ? Il y a bien un veto qui peut le faire?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Ce matin, je ne l'ai pas vue. J'ai laissé à manger : quand je suis revenue, vers 14h puis 19h, elle n'y avait pas touché ! Ça m'a inquiétée, je suis allée prospecter vers les fourrés où elle se cache habituellement et je l'ai entendue pleurer et grogner. Elle a fini par manger ce que j'avais laissé. 
Elle est très très nerveuse ces jours-ci. 
Du coup, je me demande si elle n'est pas proche du terme... il m'a semblé la voir se lécher les parties génitales mais ça peut être un simple hasard aussi. 
Pas de réponse de l'asso, je me sens un peu seule...

----------


## Erik

les associations ont beaucoup je pense d'urgence, mais il ne faut pas hésiter à les relancer,

si il s'avère qu'elle a des petits elle va être aux aguets,cela est normal

courage merci pour elle

----------


## Segusia52

> je suis allée prospecter vers les fourrés où elle se cache habituellement et je l'ai entendue pleurer et grogner. Elle a fini par manger ce que j'avais laissé. 
> Elle est très très nerveuse ces jours-ci. 
> Du coup, je me demande si elle n'est pas proche du terme... il m'a semblé la voir se lécher les parties génitales mais ça peut être un simple hasard aussi.


C'est fort probable que ce soit cela. 

Vous z'affollez, pas : on continue comme avant. Elle va avoir très faim. Rapprochez la nourriture vers sa "tanière" en douce et progressivement.

Vous postulez toujours pour Rosalie-Freya ?

Sauf qu'on va devoir faire "appel à asso" pour placer les tout-petits (ça part mieux que les mamans adultes, surtout ce qui va être un fort joli croisement), et il se pourrait bien que la vôtre, de gentille maman (si elle en est d'accord  ) fasse FA pour les petits le temps qu'ils soient sevrés.

Si cette assoc ne convient pas, il faut continuer à prospecter.

Au niveau chasse, c'est est où, dans votre coin ? Quelle ambiance ? Votre frère pourrait dire à ses éventuels clients chasseurs que la douce est sous protection d'une association, au cas où ...Faire courir le bruit.

----------


## France34

Ca va bientôt être la saison de la chasse et les choses ne vont pas s'arranger ! Avez-vous essayé, vous-même, toute seule , d'installer une cage trappe bien garnie ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Un agriculteur m'a proposé d'ouvrir sa grange pour y déposer la nourriture de la chienne, demain matin. J'ai deux morceaux de fromage à raclette, elle n'y résiste pas ! 
La chasse ne devrait pas poser de problème, ce n'est pas un secteur fréquenté par les chasseurs (parmi les habitations). Ce soir elle se baladait, elle n'était pas cachée dans les fourrés comme hier. On a peut-être encore un peu le temps avant les bébés.

----------


## phacélie

la chasse a déjà commencé aux alentours du 15 août .

elle a probablement été perturbée (voire choquée/ terrorisée/fatiguée ) par la tentative de capture.
il faudrait savoir comment ils s'y sont pris pour ne surtout pas refaire la même chose.

----------


## Segusia52

Mais elle est "ronde" ou pas ??? Je veux dire, il n'est pas possible qu'elle ait déjà des petits cachés dans ce fourré depuis plusieurs semaines ?

Bien mystérieuse, cette belle ténébreuse qui pique les gamelles...

----------


## phacélie

si elle s'est faite saillir mi- juillet, ça paraît court quand-même et puis une chienne à poils courts qui allaite, ça se voit vraiment.

( moi, j'aurais fait comme elle pour la gamelle, compte tenu des évènements récents, et d'auatnt plus si la personne étrangère que j'avais vue/sentie avec Raoul faisait partie du commando capture... )

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

L'asso compte s'y prendre "le plus gentiment possible"... mais rien au sujet d'une trappe ou d'une seringue hypodermique ! Ils cherchent une FA.
Il n'y a pas des gens du 64 qui pourraient m'aider, ici ? Je me sens démunie, vraiment. Même si je demande une trappe au véto et que je l'attrape, je me retrouverai ensuite seule avec cette chienne qui sera terrorisée, peut-être même agressive, et qu'en faire ? chez moi, le seul endroit où je peux l'accueillir n'est pas vraiment terrible (une pièce fermée, le jardin est clôturé beaucoup trop bas pour la laisser libre), et il faudra la surveiller comme le lait sur le feu pour qu'elle ne prenne pas la poudre d'escampette... Le dernier chien que j'ai eu, c'était il y a 15 ans et c'était une bonne pâte, je ne suis pas du tout habituée aux chiens difficiles. Si je savais que je pourrais compter sur une aide, j'irais immédiatement chez le véto demander qu'on me prête une trappe ou qu'on vienne l'endormir ! Mais là, je ne peux pas la prendre en charge longtemps dans ces conditions.

----------


## phacélie

si vous avez-eu un bon contact avec cette asso, modifiez le titre du sujet en recherches de personnes du coin pour vous aider, de FA.
mais qu'en auraient-ils fait s'ils avaient réussi à la capturer ?
et ils n'ont pas de cage- trappe ?

à vous lire, elle ne paraît pas agressive et si vous réussissez à gagner sa confiance, elle ne cherchera pas à s'échapper d'avec vous.

----------


## France34

Comme Phacélie, je pense que cette chienne ne sera pas agressive si vous réussissez à l'attrapper , au contraire ; attachée à une laisse, il faut lui parler tout doucement , gentiment , la caresser avec un coin de couverture douce (au cas où elle essaierait de mordre) . Je pensais que vous aviez l'intention de la garder puisque vous aviez choisi des prénoms !!! ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Raisonnablement, je ne dois pas la garder. J'ai quatre chats, une situation professionnelle floue, je suis chez ma mère mais mon chez moi est un appart (en travaux) au septième étage, en ville... raisonnablement, je ne dois pas prendre de chien. 
Déraisonnablement, je ne peux m'empêcher de me dire que ce serait quand même une belle histoire, d'autant que ça fait des mois que je me dis que j'aimerais beaucoup reprendre un chien... Bref je suis entre deux feux.
Je suis allée voir le véto pour lui demander conseil, il n'a pas été très encourageant quant à mes chances d'attraper cette chienne. Il accepterait d'intervenir uniquement sur réquisition de la mairie, et la mairie n'est pas très réactive (euphémisme) quand il s'agit des animaux errants. Le vétérinaire m'a même dit que cette mairie avait reçu un courrier du préfet pour rappeler les obligations de la commune en la matière ! 
Je suis un peu découragée aujourd'hui. Elle semble avoir à nouveau peur de moi et a été si occupée à fuir ce matin qu'elle n'a même pas trouvé la nourriture. Quant à la grange ouverte par l'agriculteur, elle ne s'en est même pas approchée. Je vais aller la voir un peu plus tôt ce soir, je ne me sens pas très bien et j'aimerais être tranquille pour rester au chaud. Je sais qu'il faut essayer d'être régulier mais là, je ne me sens pas de ressortir à 19h.

----------


## phacélie

il est probable qu'elle ne voit maintenant aucune nouveauté dans son environnement sans appréhension...
elle n'entrera pas dans cette grange tout de suite, voire pas du tout si on a essayé de la coincer quelque-part pour l'attraper.
la laisser tranquille/ moins la nourrir ( d'autres le font aussi, non ?) lui fera peut-être baisser la garde les jours prochains.
reposez-vous la tête et le reste.
il faut revenir en arrière, lui laisser du champ aux prochaines rencontres, c'est allé trop vite probablement.

----------


## France34

Effectivement, si vous vous sentez fatiguée, il vaut mieux vous reposer : la chienne sera encore là demain certainement .L'asso qui est venue essayer de la trapper doit avoir des FA disponibles  . Cette louloute finira bien par s'approcher de vous un jour et vous pourrez lui mettre une laisse autour du cou ! ::

----------


## orchidee56

Peut-être créer un "chemin de nourriture" qui va jusque dans la grange : des petits bouts ça et là jusqu'au gros festin à l'intérieur.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je crois que je suis la seule à la nourrir, maintenant... du coup j'y suis allée quand même. Je suis passée au resto et le menu comportait notamment une demi-entrecôte ! Autant dire que ça lui a drôlement plu. J'ai mis la nourriture à l'endroit habituel, je suis restée un peu dans le pré, immobile, mais elle n'est pas venue alors je suis sortie ; quand elle m'a vue sur la route (car elle était dans le pré voisin à me guetter, la fourbe bestiole !) elle est allée manger. Je suis revenue sur mes pas, très discrètement, de manière à être visible du pré où elle mangeait, et je suis restée sur la route, sans bouger et sans trop la regarder. On repart au début, en fait...
Merci pour vos messages.

----------


## krikrof66

En tout cas, chapeau pour votre ténacité à "l'apprivoiser"...
 Espérons que cela va finir par payer, à court terme.

----------


## France34

Comme dit Orchidée, il faudrait peut-être que vous fassiez un petit chemin de nourriture ,mais dirigé vers vous . Si elle arrive jusqu'à vous , en lui parlant doucement , vous pourriez essayer de lui passer la laisse autour du cou ,mais c'est difficile ! ::

----------


## monloulou

Bravo pour votre ténacité, ne perdez pas courage, il y aura sûrement des hauts et des bas, je vous souhaite de réussir avec le temps.
La suggestion d'orchidee56 pour le chemin de nourriture me fait penser que vous pourriez peut-être lui laisser un vêtement à vous déjà porté (pour qu'elle s'habitue à votre odeur) au point A (point nourriture), et un autre habit au point B (point de votre arrivée et/ou de guet). Toujours le même chemin les mêmes points puis les rapprocher petit à petit ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Elle continue de venir manger au sifflement, et suit un peu ma voiture pour se rapprocher du point de nourrissage... ça n'avance pas beaucoup. Ma sœur, qui travaille à la mairie, m'a expliqué que la fourrière pouvait la récupérer et qu'ensuite, ils faisaient tout pour faire adopter les chiens qu'ils capturaient ; la mairie a des retours et seul un animal malade a été euthanasié. Une bénévole d'une association locale (pas celle qui doit venir) m'a confirmé que la personne de cette fourrière faisait tout son possible pour placer les animaux. Sans nouvelles de l'asso, dans la semaine, je pense que je laisserai la commune avertir la fourrière... mais je ne voudrais vraiment pas en arriver là.
Ce soir je l'ai prise en photo :

Elle reste souvent couchée sur la route, sans forcément se pousser très vite quand une voiture passe...

Dans le pré où je la nourris ; elle a toujours la queue basse :

----------


## phacélie

il y a des responsables de fourrière très... humains, heureusement  :: 

ou bien...


Spoiler:  







> ...
> Le renard se tut et regarda longtemps            le petit prince : - S'il te plaît... apprivoise-moi ! dit-il. 
>           - Je veux bien, répondit le petit prince, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup            de temps. J'ai des amis à découvrir et beaucoup de choses à connaître.            
>           - On ne connaît que les choses que l'on apprivoise, dit le renard. Les            hommes n'ont plus le temps de rien connaître. Ils achètent des choses            toutes faites chez les marchands. Mais comme il n'existe point de marchands            d'amis, les hommes n'ont plus d'amis. Si tu veux un ami, apprivoise-moi            ! 
>           - Que faut-il faire ? dit le petit prince. 
>           - Il faut être très patient, répondit le renard. Tu t'assoiras d'abord            un peu loin de moi, comme ça, dans l'herbe. Je te regarderai du coin            de l'oeil et tu ne diras rien. Le langage est source de malentendus.            Mais, chaque jour, tu pourras t'asseoir un peu plus près... 
> 
>           Le lendemain revint le petit prince. 
>           · Il eût mieux valu revenir à la même heure, dit le renard. Si tu viens,            par exemple, à quatre heures de l'après-midi, dès trois heures je commencerai            d'être heureux. Plus l'heure avancera, plus je me sentirai heureux.            À quatre heures, déjà, je m'agiterai et m'inquiéterai; je découvrirai            le prix du bonheur! Mais si tu viens n'importe quand, je ne saurai jamais            à quelle heure m'habiller le coeur... Il faut des rites. 
> ...


 ::

----------


## Segusia52

> Elle reste souvent couchée sur la route, sans forcément se pousser très vite quand une voiture passe...


Et si elle attendait une voiture qui l'a larguée là ?

Effectivement, sur vos dernières photos (dont la 2e), elle a l'air d'avoir un peu plus de bidon qu'au début (ci-dessous) , mais vu ce qu'elle avale à la cantine !!  ::

----------


## phacélie

oui, c'est tout à fait possible
 ou alors elle pompe la chaleur avant la nuit si elles sont fraîches  en ce moment dans le coin  ::

----------


## Segusia52

Chers lecteurs assidus : nos messages se croisant, le "possible" est pour l'attente sur la route.

Pour la "pompe à chaleur", non, elle n'est pas gonflée à l'air chaud.

Sa queue pourrait être cassée ? Ou mal au bassin, vu qu'elle boîtait ?

----------


## phacélie

peut-être juste inquiète ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour la position de la queue

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'étais inquiète aujourd'hui, je ne l'ai vue ni ce midi, ni ce soir. En plus, l'agriculteur que je croise parfois m'a raconté qu'un autre éleveur a eu cinq brebis tuées... attaque de chiens... Et si elle avait pris un coup de fusil en représailles ? Elle n'a probablement pas attaqué les bêtes (elle ne va pas si loin) mais un éleveur en colère ne réfléchit pas tant... Selon le voisin c'est d'ailleurs une chienne de ferme, elle semble avoir compris un ordre donné couramment en patois par les paysans à leurs chiens (ça'i, viens) lorsqu'il a fait le test. Elle s'était approchée de lui quand il était avec sa propre chienne, la présence des autres chiens la rassure...
Bref, après le dîner, j'y suis retournée et je l'ai vue. Ça m'a rassurée pour la nuit ! J'avais laissé un beau petit tas de restes du resto, j'espère qu'elle les a trouvés (avant les renards et autres animaux sauvages qui doivent se dire que c'est la fiesta en ce moment). 
Pour sa queue, je mettrais ça sur le compte de la peur : en présence d'un bipède elle la ramène vraiment beaucoup entre ses pattes arrière, quand elle se sent plus tranquille elle la porte un peu moins sous le ventre. Je n'ai pas vu comment elle la porte quand elle est plus loin, je n'y vois pas assez bien. 
Pour l'endroit où elle reste couchée sur la route, ce serait un drôle de coin pour larguer un chien... Bon, je n'en ai jamais abandonné aucun mais là c'est en plein village, parmi les habitations... il me semble que je chercherais plus discret ! Quoi qu'il en soit ce secteur lui est cher, elle y est depuis le début. 
Selon le voisin c'est une chienne de ferme, elle semble avoir compris un ordre donné couramment en patois par les paysans à leurs chiens (ça'i, viens) lorsqu'il a fait le test. Elle s'était approchée de lui quand il était avec sa propre chienne, la présence des autres chiens la rassure... Elle a pu se perdre pendant la transhumance en juillet, ça arrive parfois qu'un chien s'écarte du troupeau... mais peureuse comme elle est, je ne sais pas si c'était une excellente gardienne.

EDIT
Phacélie, cet extrait est superbe. C'est ce que j'essaie de faire, mais c'est tellement long... elle ne veut pas être apprivoisée, contrairement au renard. Elle a vraiment très, très peur. Vous croyez qu'elle pourra vivre avec des humains un jour ?

----------


## Segusia52

> Selon le voisin c'est une chienne de ferme, elle semble avoir compris un ordre donné couramment en patois par les paysans à leurs chiens (ça'i, viens) lorsqu'il a fait le test. Elle s'était approchée de lui quand il était avec sa propre chienne, la présence des autres chiens la rassure... Elle a pu se perdre pendant la transhumance en juillet, ça arrive parfois qu'un chien s'écarte du troupeau... mais peureuse comme elle est, je ne sais pas si c'était une excellente gardienne.
> 
> Elle a vraiment très, très peur. Vous croyez qu'elle pourra vivre avec des humains un jour ?


Si c'est une chienne de ferme, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle fuie les humains au point de ne pouvoir vivre près d'eux.

Elle a pu être une chienne de ferme malmenée.

Elle a pu aussi de son propre gré suivre la transhumance sans en faire partie.

Ça repasse quand ?

----------


## phacélie

peut-être est-elle toute jeune, issue du croisement d'une border de ferme et d'un chien de chasse...
sinon, ses mamelles auraient été plus saillantes ( des portées précédentes ) visibles dès les premières photos, vous ne croyez pas ?
elle a peut-être perdu la transhumance à cause de ses chaleurs ?

transhumance le retour, mi-octobre ?

----------


## phacélie

> J'étais inquiète aujourd'hui, je ne l'ai vue ni ce midi, ni ce soir. En plus, l'agriculteur que je croise parfois m'a raconté qu'un autre éleveur a eu cinq brebis tuées... attaque de chiens... Et si elle avait pris un coup de fusil en représailles ? Elle n'a probablement pas attaqué les bêtes (elle ne va pas si loin) mais un éleveur en colère ne réfléchit pas tant... Selon le voisin c'est d'ailleurs une chienne de ferme, elle semble avoir compris un ordre donné couramment en patois par les paysans à leurs chiens (ça'i, viens) lorsqu'il a fait le test. Elle s'était approchée de lui quand il était avec sa propre chienne, la présence des autres chiens la rassure...
> Bref, après le dîner, j'y suis retournée et je l'ai vue. Ça m'a rassurée pour la nuit ! J'avais laissé un beau petit tas de restes du resto, j'espère qu'elle les a trouvés (avant les renards et autres animaux sauvages qui doivent se dire que c'est la fiesta en ce moment). 
> Pour sa queue, je mettrais ça sur le compte de la peur : en présence d'un bipède elle la ramène vraiment beaucoup entre ses pattes arrière, quand elle se sent plus tranquille elle la porte un peu moins sous le ventre. Je n'ai pas vu comment elle la porte quand elle est plus loin, je n'y vois pas assez bien. 
> Pour l'endroit où elle reste couchée sur la route, ce serait un drôle de coin pour larguer un chien... Bon, je n'en ai jamais abandonné aucun mais là c'est en plein village, parmi les habitations... il me semble que je chercherais plus discret ! Quoi qu'il en soit ce secteur lui est cher, elle y est depuis le début. 
> Selon le voisin c'est une chienne de ferme, elle semble avoir compris un ordre donné couramment en patois par les paysans à leurs chiens (ça'i, viens) lorsqu'il a fait le test. Elle s'était approchée de lui quand il était avec sa propre chienne, la présence des autres chiens la rassure... Elle a pu se perdre pendant la transhumance en juillet, ça arrive parfois qu'un chien s'écarte du troupeau... mais peureuse comme elle est, je ne sais pas si c'était une excellente gardienne.
> 
> EDIT
> Phacélie, cet extrait est superbe. C'est ce que j'essaie de faire, mais c'est tellement long... elle ne veut pas être apprivoisée, contrairement au renard. Elle a vraiment très, très peur. Vous croyez qu'elle pourra vivre avec des humains un jour ?


il faudrait peut-être tenter de l'approcher avec un chien sympa, vous n'en connaissez pas un qui pourrait vous accompagner ?
et au bout de quelques jours, tenter peut-être de la faire monter en voiture à sa suite en utilisant l'appel qu'elle semble connaître ?

la terreur des humains qu'elle montre actuellement vient peut-être juste des rencontres qu'elle a fait depuis qu'elle est errante.
et si elle est pleine, voire sur le point de mettre bas, ses hormones doivent d'autant plus lui dicter de se mettre en retrait, à l'abri des brutalités/méchancetés.

----------


## France34

Puisqu'elle se rapproche des voitures (d'après la photo) vous pourriez faire comme il a été dit : ouvrir votre coffre et y mettre de la nourriture .

----------


## Segusia52

> Puisqu'elle se rapproche des voitures (d'après la photo) vous pourriez faire comme il a été dit : ouvrir votre coffre et y mettre de la nourriture .


...et prévoir l'étape suivante si elle monte dans la voiture !

----------


## phacélie

...étape suivante chez maman Raoul, non ?

----------


## France34

Il faut toujours avoir une laisse avec soi .Si vous pouvez l'attrapper ainsi, elle regimbera peut-être 2 mn mais après, si vous la caressez et lui parlez , elle se calmera . Si vous avez le temps, regardez dans la rubrique "Vidéos de sensibilisation et d'information ", la rubrique "Vidéos touchantes de sauvetage" en suivant le lien You Tube dans le  1er message (Attention, il y en a de frappantes); celles de Hope For Paws sont très instructives et c'est extraordinaire la vitesse à laquelle les chiens trappés deviennent câlins !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Aidez-vous de la voix, modulez votre voix, parlez lui avec douceur et avec constance. 
Ca soutient l'intention que vous avez de l'aider, car les animaux connaissent parfaitement nos intentions, cad ce qui émane de nos personnes sans même qu'on ouvre la bouche.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Elle déteste qu'on lui parle. On peut discuter sans qu'elle bronche mais dès qu'on s'adresse à elle, elle prend la fuite. Du coup, je ne lui dis rien quand je me tiens à proximité.
Le temps a changé depuis hier, on a des orages et de la pluie... et elle reste dehors. Ce matin, elle était couchée au beau milieu de son champ. Il faudrait vraiment qu'elle soit mise à l'abri. Pas de progrès notable pour le moment, elle reste à distance. Elle aurait bien voulu me piquer l'assiette ce matin (j'ai fini par utiliser une assiette creuse, vu qu'elle vole les gamelles en plastique...) pour aller manger plus loin. Elle va devenir vraiment sauvage si elle reste longtemps dehors.

----------


## Petite Etoile

"Elle déteste qu'on lui parle", désolée de vous dire que vous faites erreur. 
C'est une interprétation erronée. Mon message n'a pas été compris, tant pis.

----------


## phacélie

> Elle déteste qu'on lui parle. On peut discuter sans qu'elle bronche mais dès qu'on s'adresse à elle, elle prend la fuite. Du coup, je ne lui dis rien quand je me tiens à proximité.
> Le temps a changé depuis hier, on a des orages et de la pluie... et elle reste dehors. Ce matin, elle était couchée au beau milieu de son champ. Il faudrait vraiment qu'elle soit mise à l'abri. Pas de progrès notable pour le moment, elle reste à distance. Elle aurait bien voulu me piquer l'assiette ce matin (j'ai fini par utiliser une assiette creuse, vu qu'elle vole les gamelles en plastique...) pour aller manger plus loin. Elle va devenir vraiment sauvage si elle reste longtemps dehors.




elle reste en terrain dégagé, pour pouvoir fuir...

pourriez-vous lui bricoler un toit dans son champ  pour la protéger de la pluie ?( c'est là que vous lui donnez à manger ?)
juste un toit sur des piliers pour qu'elle ose s'y aventurer en pouvant toujours voir, anticiper ce qu'il se passe ou va se passer autour d'elle, en conservant la possibilité de bouger vite de là, sans s'y sentir en danger d'être piégée justement.

sinon, vous n'avez pas réussi à avoir de nouvelles de l'association ?
pas d'autre FA en vue que vous et votre maman ?

----------


## phacélie

c'est parce qu'elle erre qu'elle est "sauvage", une fois dans une maison, elle peut changer radicalement pour peu qu' elle s'y sent en sécurité, j'ai connu le cas avec une chienne qui avait erré plusieurs mois en pleine campagne, ne vous découragez pas  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> "Elle déteste qu'on lui parle", désolée de vous dire que vous faites erreur. 
> C'est une interprétation erronée. Mon message n'a pas été compris, tant pis.


Mesdames, je crois que vous êtes tout à fait d'accord  . 

Elle aime la voix humaine - donc jouer sur les modulations - mais prend peur quand elle voit qu'elle est concernée. Ne pas la regarder, et lui lire au kilomètre  en "mots doux" le journal local ou du Proust en regardant ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est parce qu'elle erre qu'elle est "sauvage", une fois dans une maison, elle peut changer radicalement pour peu qu' elle s'y sent en sécurité, j'ai connu le cas avec une chienne qui avait erré plusieurs mois en pleine campagne, ne vous découragez pas


Et si c'est une chienne de ferme qui n'a jamais eu le droit d'entrer dans la maison ?

----------


## phacélie

> Et si c'est une chienne de ferme qui n'a jamais eu le droit d'entrer dans la maison ?


celle dont je parle n'avait jamais mis une patte dans une maison  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> celle dont je parle n'avait jamais mis une patte dans une maison


Faut voir si la maison est une vraie écurie, elle ne fait pas la différence avec dehors :
 ça s'appelle le feeling au flair

----------


## bb38

Tout chien qui erre et qui est récupéré par des personnes aimants les animaux arrivent à les sécurisés et les familiarisés et à en faire des toutous de canapé.
Des exemples, il n'en manque pas : il y a ce berger australien, qui errait sur Nice durant plus de 2 ans, il a été trappé, les jours suivants il se laissait approcher et caresser.
Sur Rescue, j'ai perdu son nom, mais une fille a récupéré aussi 2 chiens qui erraient et aujourd'hui ce sont des chiens de salon.
Il faut juste leur laisser le temps sans les brusquer, et avec de l'amour on fait beaucoup de choses.
Pour cette louloute, il faudrait vraiment qu'elle sorte de là rapidement, ça c'est sur....

----------


## bouba92

En fait tout dépends si le chien a été socialisé chiot

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

La mairie a été mise au courant, la fourrière va intervenir - je ne sais pas quand.
Maintenant, le but va être de la sortir de là !

----------


## Segusia52

Il  faut que l'association contacte dès à présent la fourrière pour se mettre sur les rangs et la récupérer au bout des 8 jours...
Celle association-là ou une autre. 

La mairie se bouge moins vite pour le petit chien encagé en ses locaux...

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'espère que Raoul sera bien aiguillé par l'association de Stéphane Lamart pour le loulou derrière ses barreaux.
Ils sont joignables au téléphone, Raoul. Et très sympathiques et accueillants au demeurant.

Pour la chienne en revanche vite une association pour la récupérer!

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Vue ce matin... Elle était à l'entrée de l'impasse. J'ai ouvert ma vitre et sifflé, en ralentissant mais sans m'arrêter. Elle a dressé les oreilles et pris le grand trot pour me suivre ! (mais en faisant un détour tout de même, hein, restons méfiante). J'ai papoté toute seule pendant que je déposais la nourriture, en mode "et voilà une bonne gamelle" sur un ton enjoué... je ne sais pas si elle m'a entendue cependant. 
Ah, je vous ai dit que je m'étais décidée pour un prénom finalement ? rien à voir avec les deux précédents, c'est Hortense... non je ne change pas d'avis tous les trois jours, pas du tout.
Une asso locale contactée par une membre de Rescue a indiqué ne plus prendre en charge d'animaux pour le moment. Nous attendons la réponse d'une autre asso. Et je ne sais pas si la première, celle qui est venue essayer d'attraper la chienne, accepterait de la sortir de fourrière.

----------


## Segusia52

> J'ai papoté toute seule pendant que je déposais la nourriture, en mode "et voilà une bonne gamelle" sur un ton enjoué...


Les gens vont dire "Hé bé, ça s'arrange pas , la tête..."  

Hortense, j'aime bien !

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est joli Hortense!
 Alors belle Hortense, veux-tu bien faire un peu confiance à Raoul Volfoni, qui ne demande qu'à être ta bonne amie? Sois tranquille ma belle, c'est une amie!

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

> Les gens vont dire "Hé bé, ça s'arrange pas , la tête..."


Et encore... j'ai eu une idée que je n'ai pas (encore ?) mise en pratique : m'allonger sur le dos dans le pré où j'ai déposé à manger et rester immobile... peut-être qu'elle oserait s'approcher ? ou alors je passerais juste pour une givrée finie, à voir

----------


## Segusia52

> ...ou alors je passerais juste pour une givrée finie, à voir


Au point où vous en êtes ! Cependant n'attendez pas qu'il neige ou qu'il gèle, parce que là, c'est givrée direct la camisole.

----------


## France34

Quoi que vous fassiez, la chienne ne s'approche-t-elle pas assez de vous pour que vous puissiez lui passer une laisse autour du cou ?

----------


## phacélie

> Et encore... j'ai eu une idée que je n'ai pas (encore ?) mise en pratique : m'allonger sur le dos dans le pré où j'ai déposé à manger et rester immobile... peut-être qu'elle oserait s'approcher ? ou alors je passerais juste pour une givrée finie, à voir


je m'assiérais en lui tournant le dos personnelement mais faites au feeling, c'est entre vous et Hortense que ça se passe  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quoi que vous fassiez, la chienne ne s'approche-t-elle pas assez de vous pour que vous puissiez lui passer une laisse autour du cou ?


non elle ne s'approche pas apparemment France.
elle a l'air de connaître autre chose que de mauvais rapports avec les humains puisqu'elle a quasi répondu à l'appel en patois (?), mais elle n'a peut-être jamais été mise en laisse.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Avec ce qu'il a plu, je n'ai pas envie de m'asseoir dans l'herbe, encore moins de m'allonger.
Elle a encore suivi ma voiture ce matin quand j'ai apporté à manger. Il faudrait que j'arrive à ouvrir une portière mais c'est compliqué... et je ne pense pas qu'elle monterait. Ce soir elle aura notamment des cœurs de canard du resto dans sa gamelle, les voisins sont jaloux ("vous lui donnez de l'entrecôte ? eh ben ! tout le monde n'en mange pas...") 
France : le plus près que je l'ai eue, c'est une dizaine de mètres. Et encore, elle a repris ses distances à présent, elle préfère laisser davantage... Si j'avais pu l'attraper il y a un moment que ce serait fait, mais elle est trop méfiante.
Et rien ne bouge pour le loulou encagé...  j'envisage d'écrire au maire.

----------


## monloulou

A mon avis apportez un tabouret ce sera plus confortable pour vous 
Position debout, la taille de l'humain l'impressionne, accroupi à son niveau c'est pas mal.
Si elle est à 10 mètres, faire un chemin de nourriture vers votre position sans le rallonger de son côté, la faim la fera venir. La fidéliser ainsi et raccourcir le chemin petit à petit, c'est elle qui doit avancer vers vous et non l'inverse. Si possible même heure même endroit. Apporter toujours la laisse avec vous pour qu'elle s'habitue à la voir. Merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour elle

----------


## bouba92

Des nouvelles?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

On en est toujours au même point, à peu de chose près... Elle lève les oreilles en reconnaissant ma voiture et la suit, mais demeure méfiante : elle fait un détour pour aller à la gamelle. Ce soir, pour qu'elle s'habitue à ma voix, je lui ai récité des poèmes pendant qu'elle mangeait (non, ne dites rien, j'ai bien senti le ridicule de la chose) et elle n'a pas bronché... mais je ne sais pas si elle m'entendait vraiment, j'étais assise un peu loin d'elle. Aujourd'hui, elle a eu droit aux restes d'un barbecue auquel ma mère a participé, ça lui a bien plu.
Elle a les tétines bien visibles, mais continue de se balader donc pas de chiots.
Pas de nouvelles de la fourrière, ni de personne d'autre. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être la seule à la voir, cette bête. 
Je suis inquiète car des brebis ont été tuées et le husky qu'elle aime bien est l'accusé N°1. J'espère qu'elle ne va pas trinquer pour ces dégâts !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Ce matin j'ai l'impression qu'on a fait un pas ! J'ai déposé à manger et me suis assise un peu plus près qu'hier, hors du pré, sur une sorte de petit talus. Elle est venue, a mangé puis s'est couchée. J'ai attendu puis je suis descendue du talus, me rapprochant d'environ 1.50m. Elle a levé la tête puis l'a reposée. J'ai attendu encore, et j'ai encore avancé d'un mètre. Là, elle s'est levée, m'a regardée, puis s'est recouchée. Je suis restée quelques minutes puis je suis partie, sans qu'elle ait bougé. 
Je suis contente !!!!!

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est super en effet !

----------


## bb38

Génial, Surtout Raoul Volfoni n'allez pas trop vite pour ne pas repartir du début,
asseyez vous sur ce talus, pendant quelques jours, puis pendant quelques jours approcher... et pas de gestes brusques...
J'espère sincèrement que vous allez l'approcher pour la mettre en sécurité...

----------


## phacélie

magnifique avancée ! 
 bravo, vous tenez le bon bout !

----------


## Segusia52

> Je suis contente !!!!!


Et nous, donc !!

----------


## INCALINE

Je suis ce post en silence depuis le début et je suis trop contente pour le loulou... Bravo Raoul Volfoni  ::

----------


## mosca27

Moi aussi je vous suis "de loin" et je vous envoie des ondes positives pour que vos efforts permettent un joli dénouement. Bravo pour votre constance et implication.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour vos messages !
Ce matin, je l'ai dérangée : elle était couchée dans le pré où je la nourris, elle est donc partie en pleurant. J'ai posé ma gamelle et me suis assise dans le même coin qu'hier, un petit peu plus près (et en plein dans le passage des fourmis). J'ai dû attendre un quart d'heure que la miss revienne : elle a fini par revenir dans le champ malgré ma présence et a mangé. Je n'ai rien dit, pas bougé, elle a pu manger tranquillement puis elle est partie se poser à l'ombre dans un fourré. Là j'ai quand même fini par partir, les fourmis me cavalaient dessus...
Par contre trois personnes m'ont signalé des attitudes un peu plus agressives que d'habitude : grognements et aboiements lorsque ces gens se sont approchés/sont simplement passés à proximité. Est-ce que ça peut être lié à une mise bas prochaine ? Avec moi, pas de grognements, juste des gémissements quand je m'approche trop (mais je n'essaie pas de forcer le contact, et je ne la surprends pas, contrairement aux personnes ci-dessus).

EDIT : j'ai changé le titre, encore une fois... parce qu'actuellement une association ne me serait pas d'un grand secours, en fait. Il faut juste laisser du temps au temps...

----------


## France34

N'avez-vous toujours pas pu lui passer la laisse autour du cou quand elle s'approche de vous à 50cm  ? ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

A 50 cm ?? mais on en est encore loin !! J'ai gagné environ deux mètres, et le droit de rester assise dans le pré pendant qu'elle mange, mais je suis encore à une bonne dizaine de mètres... 
Et ce soir, d'ailleurs, elle a eu l'air de considérer que j'étais trop près. Elle a attendu que je me décourage (j'avais froid, les fesses dans l'herbe) pour venir manger. On a un peu progressé mais on a encore énormément à faire !

----------


## Segusia52

> EDIT : j'ai changé le titre, encore une fois... parce qu'actuellement une association ne me serait pas d'un grand secours, en fait. Il faut juste laisser du temps au temps...




Du coup, avec un titre intrigant comme ça, vous allez attirer plus de lecteurs. Ça s'appelle les mystères de la com' !

Des nouvelles du husky qui aurait fait des bêtises ??

----------


## bouba92

Et que va t il lui arriver quand elle aura mis bas une dizaine de bb? Je suis trés inquiete pour cette chienne avec ses chiots ds la nature avec l'hiver qui arrive en plus!
Justement, tu n'as pas beaucoup de temps! C'est une vraie urgence de la sortir de là et trouver une solution!

----------


## nat34

Quand tu es en voiture tu as essayé d'ouvrir la porte?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Quand on ouvre la portière elle prend la fuite...
J'ai recontacté l'asso, ils viennent cet après-midi. La mairie les avait envoyés paître mais n'a pas contacté la fourrière... Croisons les doigts !!!

----------


## France34

> Ce matin j'ai l'impression qu'on a fait un pas ! J'ai déposé à manger et me suis assise un peu plus près qu'hier, hors du pré, sur une sorte de petit talus. Elle est venue, a mangé puis s'est couchée. J'ai attendu puis je suis descendue du talus, me rapprochant d'environ 1.50m. Elle a levé la tête puis l'a reposée. J'ai attendu encore, et j'ai encore avancé d'un mètre. Là, elle s'est levée, m'a regardée, puis s'est recouchée. Je suis restée quelques minutes puis je suis partie, sans qu'elle ait bougé. 
> Je suis contente !!!!!


 Excusez-moi , mais je lis que vous vous êtes rapprochée d'1.50m puis vous avez avancé d'1m, donc il reste 50cm, mais peut-être vous êtes vous trompée dans les chiffres !  En tout cas, vous êtes très courageuse ! ::

----------


## phacélie

... ou en partant d'une distance d'environ 12 à 13 m, elle a avancé d' 1,50 m puis d'1 m  :: 

que doit faire l'association cette fois-ci, comment comptent-ils s'y prendre ?

----------


## aurore27

_Par contre trois personnes m'ont signalé des attitudes un peu plus agressives que d'habitude : grognements et aboiements lorsque ces gens se sont approchés/sont simplement passés à proximité. Est-ce que ça peut être lié à une mise bas prochaine ? Avec moi, pas de grognements, juste des gémissements quand je m'approche trop (mais je n'essaie pas de forcer le contact, et je ne la surprends pas, contrairement aux personnes ci-dessus)._

Son comportement envers ces personnes me laisse penser qu'elle veut se protéger ; elle ne connaissait pas ces gens, ne les avait peut-être jamais vu ; vu qu'elle était au calme, elle a pris peur quand ils ont essayer une approche et a donc réagir comme un animal traqué.

----------


## phacélie

une mise-bas imminente ( saillie aux alentours de la mi-juillet me semble-t-il avoir lu ) peut aussi en être la cause.

----------


## phacélie

opération en cours ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Bonsoir !
On a surtout essayé de planifier la suite... Les voisins nous ont "prêté" le husky mais elle n'a pas voulu venir le voir. On lui a mis un produit décontractant (léger) dans la nourriture, je vais continuer à en mettre. Suite la semaine prochaine. La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'elle ne serait pas gestante ! Ils s'y connaissent mieux que moi en chiens et m'ont dit qu'elle n'était pas pleine. Une petite surprise : elle réagit mieux aux voix d'hommes. Un des gars a pu l'approcher en l'appelant, jusqu'à être à quelques mètres. 
Et la surprise du jour : on a trouvé un vautour... Un jeune, incapable de repartir. Du coup c'est bien tombé, les personnes de l'asso avaient le numéro d'une association qui s'occupe d'oiseaux et ont pu la contacter tout de suite. Il va être pris en charge.

----------


## bouba92

C super tout ça!

----------


## France34

PHACELIE,  vous avez raison : je me suis trompée pour la distance !! ::  1,50m et 50cm , c'était à partir de  RAOUL VOLFONI et non de la chienne ! ::  Dommage !

----------


## phacélie

merci pour le jeune vautour fauve !  :Smile: 
Hegalaldia en a accueilli et relâché 9 en août :  http://www.hegalaldia.org/animaux-ac...hes-aout-2016/

le retour d'estive a eu lieu, Raoul ?
est-ce qu'Hortense n'attendrait pas son maître là où elle l'aurait perdu ?
(je me rappelle seulement maintenant d'une chienne border inapprochable bien que régulièrement nourrie par une dame et qui dormait dans une haie sans accepter plus de confort.
le jour où le berger son maître s'est manifesté, au son de sa voix, à son appel, elle est sortie de sa cachette et l'a suivi.)



et oui, France, dommage...  ::

----------


## titia20090

Désolée d'être si impatiente mais..... quelques progrès avec Hortense ces derniers jours?

----------


## MALIN

il faut poser une cage trappe
il faut faire un appel aux dons pour financer le véto.. je ne vois pas d'autre échappatoire
elle est située ou ??
MERCI pour votre disponibilité et votre dévouement

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Rien de neuf. Elle reste super peureuse même si elle manifeste une certaine joie en reconnaissant ma voiture.
Je n'ai pas de trappe à poser, je ne sais pas où m'en procurer une... Apparemment l'asso qui accepte de s'en occuper n'en a pas non plus. Elle est dans le 64, en Béarn, non loin de la frontière espagnole.
Les troupeaux repassent en ce moment mais beaucoup descendent en camion. Certains sont passés à côté de son secteur mais elle n'a pas suivi.

----------


## France34

Je suis de l'avis de MALIN : il faut une cage trappe que vous pouvez emprunter à un véto , une SPA , un refuge , une asso  en y mettant de la bonne nourriture dedans . MALIN, qui n'est pas loin de votre région, connaît peut-être des assos ou refuges prés de chez vous qui pourraient vous dépanner , et je vous suggère à nouveau de regarder, dans la rubrique " vidéos de sensibilisation ", comment les assos s'y prennent pour attraper les chiens avec cage ou laisse . Bonne chance !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Ce week-end, il y avait une fête dans le village, une manifestation qui fait venir des centaines de gens. Il y a eu pas mal de voitures et de camping-cars garés dans le coin d'Hortense, et beaucoup de passage... Résultat, elle est encore plus sauvage, à présent. Elle se cache au maximum et attend que je sois repartie pour manger ; même si je suis dans ma voiture, moteur éteint, fenêtres fermées, elle n'approche pas. Je commence à me dire que c'est un cas désespéré. En six semaines, on n'a absolument pas progressé.

----------


## monloulou

Il ne manquait plus que ça, c'est dommage vous n'y êtes pour rien mais ne perdez pas espoir, c'était hier donc je pense qu'elle "reviendra" vers vous rapidement le calme revenu (diminuer la quantité pour l'affamer un peu), et je pense aussi que la cage trappe s'impose. Courage et merci pour elle

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Ce matin, j'ai parlé d'Hortense à mon psy. Je lui ai décrit sa façon de lever les oreilles en m'entendant arriver, de suivre un peu la voiture comme pour nouer un lien avec moi, puis de se laisser submerger par la peur... "Vous vous êtes reconnue en elle" m'a dit le psy en référence aux problèmes d'angoisse qui me pourrissent la vie depuis longtemps. J'ai fait ce rapprochement entre elle et moi hier soir, en la regardant hésiter... c'est pour cela que j'en ai parlé au psy. Du coup, l'histoire prend un nouveau tour. Puis-je laisser à une asso ou à une FA la chienne qui m'a tendu un miroir ? Mais puis-je, si je la capture un jour, la prendre avec moi, avec les difficultés qu'elle posera à coup sûr, les frais que cela va engendrer (ma situation pro est encore floue) et mes quatre chats qui ne vont pas apprécier cette nouvelle venue ?
Je suis perplexe, depuis ce matin.

----------


## Segusia52

Mon avis perso ? 

N'allez pas mêler des considération psy à ce qui est une très belle histoire dont rêverait tous les gamins, et la construction d'un magnifique rapport de vivant à vivant.

Et pour des plantes que vous feriez pousser, il dirait quoi, le psy ?? Que vous vous sentez en jachère ?

Vous lui parlez d'un éblouissement poétique devant ce que vous observez chez cette chienne...E il traduit en psy. Le miroir, vous n'êtes pas allée le chercher, il est tombé du ciel, et c'est vous qui passiez par hasard au point de chute au bon moment.

A ce rythme, tout le monde ici, qui observe ou sauve un animal, vit la même chose dans sa vie.

Si Hortense "régresse" en s'éloignant de vous, c'est que "vous" l'avez trahie en ramenant dans votre territoire "rien qu'à vous deux" un troupeau de voitures et de gens bruyants, pire que l'autre fois l'association.

Etes-vous, pour elle, encore fiable ? Comment voulez-vous qu'elle comprenne que vous n'y êtes pour rien ? En ne changeant envers elle ni vos habitudes, ni votre attitude, pour qu'elle vous retrouve comme elle vous a toujours ressentie.

Quant à votre perplexité, ce qu'il faut avant tout dans votre situation, c'est l'expérience d'un défi...Et une victoire... 

A vous de savoir dans quelle lutte vous vous sentez grandie.

Ceci posé, il faut vous dire que toute une vie ne suffit pas à savoir si on fait le bon choix. Alors on plonge...

----------


## soulier rouge

Bonsoir,

Je me permets d'intervenir  :Smile:  je suis de loin et je n'y connais rien en chien... 

Moi quand je vois un animal en détresse je me reconnais en lui  ::  c'est comme ça et ça s'appelle l'empathie... Après il y a des degrés évidemment  :Smile:  
Vous verrez bien quand vous l'aurez attrapée... Après, la rencontre et le sauvetage de cette chienne résonne de manière particulière pour vous... Vous verrez bien laissez vous du temps  :Smile: 
Et bravo et merci à vous pour ce que vous faites pour Hortense !

----------


## bb38

Il faut surtout mettre à l'abri Hortense car les mauvais jours arrivent, avec ces dangers de la chasse, du temps, et la faim.
L'asso ne peut pas s'occuper de trouver une cage trappe par un vétérinaire du secteur voir plus loin avec un chèque de caution.
Je m'excuse mais je ne comprends pas vraiment que ça dure depuis plus d'1 mois et demis et que rien n'est été tenté.
Attention Raoul Volfoni, c'est n'est pas contre vous, bien au contraire, grâce à vous, elle est fidéliser à un endroit mais bon maintenant il faudrait vraiment que les choses bougent pour cette louloute,....

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Franchement je me sens complètement démunie. Elle va finir en fourrière à force, et c'est moi qui m'en voudrai de ne pas avoir réussi à l'attraper... mais comment l'attraper sans cage-trappe, sans même un médicament à mettre dans sa nourriture pour l'endormir ?

----------


## Segusia52

Je vous MP.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Hortense se fait rare ces jours-ci. Les voisins ne la voient guère. Ce soir, j'ai passé un grand moment à l'attendre, à la chercher, et j'ai fini par l'apercevoir : elle partait encore une fois avec ma gamelle dans la gueule... mais elle ne s'est pas attardée ! 
J'ai papoté un moment avec la propriétaire du husky : elle était inquiète de ne pas l'avoir vue et partait à sa recherche. Elle a trouvé deux de mes gamelles volées dans un champ un peu plus loin (est-ce un indice sur le futur lieu de naissance des chiots ?) et semble d'accord pour récupérer Hortense le temps qu'elle se socialise un peu. Ils ont une cour fermée, une longue chaîne pour empêcher la miss de s'évader et... surtout, son copain husky ! Ce serait super qu'on puisse l'attraper et l'installer dans cette cour. Elle serait à l'abri, au chaud, bien nourrie, avec un autre chien...

----------


## bouba92

Elle est d'accord aussi pour assumer une dizaine de chiots ( s'ils arrivent)?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement je me sens complètement démunie. Elle va finir en fourrière à force, et c'est moi qui m'en voudrai de ne pas avoir réussi à l'attraper... mais comment l'attraper sans cage-trappe, sans même un médicament à mettre dans sa nourriture pour l'endormir ?


Et pourquoi ne pas demander à un véto quelque chose à mettre ds sa nourriture?

----------


## Segusia52

Ben c'est à dire que si ce Husky est le père...et qu'il assume...

Une copine à demeure l'empêcherait d'aller traîner et s'attirer des ennuis.

Effectivement, où qu'ils aillent, que vont devenir ces chiots ?? S'agirait pas de les céder sur LBC...

Il faudrait fouiller un peu les bosquets autour du champ où a été retrouvée la gamelle pour voir par où elle se glisse (vous avez des jumelles ?)...

C'est tout de même bizarre qu'elle ait fait ça plusieurs fois -  enceinte ou pas - à un long intervalle.

On sent qu'elle est intelligente, la Belle Hortense? Chercherait-elle à vous attirer quelque part ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Et voilà... Hortense a mis bas. Les voisins pensent avoir vu huit petits, à confirmer (deux noirs, les autres blancs ou beiges). Elle s'est installée dans un fourré. Elle a grogné quand nous nous sommes approchées mais j'avais apporté de la viande : nous lui avons lancé les morceaux et elle les a mangés au fur et à mesure. J'avais aussi préparé une gamelle, je la lui ai déposée le plus près possible, en m'avançant dans le fourré. 

Les voisins m'ont confirmé qu'ils pouvaient la prendre chez eux, mais bien entendu ils ne garderont pas huit chiots ! Nous avons donc besoin du soutien d'une asso pour savoir qu'à leur sevrage, ils pourront être pris en charge et correctement adoptés. J'irai mardi chez le véto en essayant de voir une autre personne que celle de la première fois pour voir ce qu'on peut faire. En admettant qu'on puisse endormir la chienne, si nous touchons à ses petits, risque-t-elle ensuite de les tuer ? J'avoue que je ne m'y connais pas. 
*Nous recherchons donc une association pour ces petits bouts*. Nous allons essayer de les recompter dans les prochains jours pour confirmer le nombre. Pour le moment ce n'est pas évident, elle les couve et il fait sombre dans le fourré. Merci d'avance  à vous !

----------


## orchidee56

Le plus gros soucis c'est que si elle se sent son nid menacé, elle risque de changer de coin en emmenant les chiots.

----------


## mer064

Il faut de toute urgence intervenir Raouol, que vont devenir les petits?
les associations ne répondent pas ou alors elles ne prennent plus d'animaux, mais c'est une urgence!!!!
Zut alors! même si la fourrière fait tout pour ne pas euthanasier (je le sais par des membres  de la PA) ça devient compliqué pour la chienne et ses petits  :: 
je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire... ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Si la mère est transportable, elle peut aller chez les voisins. Le souci c'est qu'il faut pouvoir transférer tout ce petit monde ! pour cela, il faut l'endormir, la museler... sinon on va se faire mordre. Mais au moins ça permettrait de mettre la chienne et les petits à l'abri.

----------


## Segusia52

Non, rassurez-vous, elle ne les tuera pas. Au contraire, elle sera rassurée de les trouver pendus à ses mamelles en se réveillant dans un endroit inconnu.

----------


## orchidee56

Il existe des parcs de capture aussi et pour un bricoleur, c'est pas très compliqué à faire. Je ne retrouve plus le site où j'avais vu ça il y a un moment.

Et les cages trappes. Si les assos n'en ont pas ou pas assez grandes, il y a peut-être les chasseurs qui disposent de ce type de matériel.

----------


## Daysie433

*voici la liste de toutes les assos animales dans le département 64 en espérant que l'une d'elles pourra aider car il faut mettre les bb et la maman à l'abri :

Département 64

ADAP - Association Défense Animale Pyrénéenne  tél 06 52 16 65 13

Animal Cross 06 58 11 71 13

Animaux Assistance Europe 05 59 55 25 9090 de 9h à 12h30 et de 14h à 18h30.

Animaux Sans panier Fixe Téléphone : 09 64 26 37 95.

Les 4 Pattes du Piémont Oloronais les4pattesdupiemontoloronais@yahoo.fr

SPA du Béarn Tel.: 05.59.02.69.10

Terre de Boxer 06 74 61 46 55 De 9h30 à 12h00 et de 14h00 à 18h30 (du mardi au samedi)*

----------


## INCALINE

Je viens de voir que l'asso Terre de Boxer est à GUERNES dans le 78, il s'agit d'une erreur je pense Daisie.

----------


## orchidee56

Terre de boxer recouvre a priori toute la france et la belgique : http://www.terredeboxer.fr/

----------


## INCALINE

Ah très bien, je prends note. Merci Orchidée.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour les adresses. Certaines assos avaient déjà répondu négativement pour la mère seule, je n'ai pas grand espoir. Je vais élargir aux départements voisins, voire au-delà. 
J'y suis retournée ce matin, elle n'a pas changé d'endroit. On peut l'approcher à un peu plus d'un mètre (avec un mur et des broussailles entre elle et nous). Je lui ai parlé gentiment, sans faire de mouvement, elle n'attaque pas et reste couchée sur sa portée. Elle grognait mais de moins en moins fort. Je n'ai pas trop insisté, une minute environ, puis je l'ai laissée. J'ai remis à manger (et si je vous disais que la gamelle laissée hier a disparu ?) et j'ai laissé à boire ; je ne le faisais pas avant car elle avait de l'eau à disposition (ruisseau+ abreuvoirs) mais cette nuit j'ai réalisé qu'elle ne pouvait plus y aller !

----------


## bb38

Dans la mesure du possible, tu peux rester un peu plus de temps auprès d'elle, tout en lui parlant doucement, ou ne parlant pas, juste lui montrer que tu es là. Comme elle ne peut pas partir pour protéger ses petits, profites en pour rester auprès d'elle (dans la limite de ce qu'elle supporte), même que 15 mns. Et si tu y vas plusieurs fois par jour et bien renouvelle, elle te fait confiance cette louloute

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'ai trouvé la voisine ce soir, elle donnait à Hortense des petits morceaux de jambon et je ne sais quoi d'autre. La jeune maman a mangé de bon coeur, ensuite on lui a donné la gamelle que j'avais apportée ; elle grogne un peu mais voit bien qu'on lui apporte à manger et qu'on ne fait aucun geste pour prendre ses petits donc elle nous accepte. On se tenait à un mètre d'elle, ça a duré un moment, elle nous regardait mais sans grogner. 
La responsabilité du husky dans cette belle portée n'est pas évidente : il y a des chiots beiges qui ont vraiment l'air de labradors , des marron chocolat aussi... des noirs, un blanc avec les oreilles noires, enfin toutes les couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel. Tout ce petit monde tète, se grimpe dessus, pousse ses petits cris, bref c'est la pleine forme. La voisine a apporté une couverture ce matin, Hortense l'a disposée de manière à couvrir un peu la portée... On va y arriver.

----------


## Segusia52

> La voisine a apporté une couverture ce matin, Hortense l'a disposée de manière à couvrir un peu la portée...


C'est Hortense toute seule qui a fait le lit ??!!!

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Faire le lit, c'est un bien grand mot, mais elle a dû gratter jusqu'à ce que la disposition la satisfasse...

Les nouvelles du jour : le propriétaire du champ par lequel nous donnions à manger à Hortense a râlé, du coup nous avons ouvert un chemin à travers les broussailles dans l'autre champ pour approcher. La voisine a fini quasiment en rampant sous les ronces (la chienne est installée au bout d'une espèce de tunnel de ronces) elle a pu récupérer les gamelles que nous avions fait passer, et elle en a posé une, pleine, à trente centimètres du museau d'Hortense ! La belle grogne à peine à notre arrivée puis plus rien. J'ai moi aussi avancé ma main pour récupérer une autre gamelle, elle n'a rien dit. Il faut dire que nous arrivons toujours avec un petit quelque chose !
Les chiots tètent frénétiquement. Il me semble avoir vu qu'un des beiges était une demoiselle, mais ça reste à confirmer !

----------


## France34

Bravo RAOUL VOLFONI pour votre ténacité , mais ces animaux sont en danger . Si le propriétaire du champ a râlé , il ne faudrait pas qu'il lui vienne de mauvaises idées  ::  !  Si la chienne vous laisse approcher, essayez de lui mettre une laisse (au besoin , pour la calmer ,mettez-lui une couverture dessus ) et amenez la dans votre voiture puis portez ses petits à côté d'elle jusqu'au lieu d'hébergement que vous avez prévu . Je sais, c'est difficile, mais avec la voisine qui vous aide bien, vous allez y arriver . Bonne chance  :: !

----------


## Daysie433

*suite à ma demande, adresse de l'endroit où se trouve la maman et ses bb ainsi que n° de tél
reçus en mp de Raoul Volfoni, transmis à une de mes amies qui connait la présidente de l'ADAP

donc à suivre....en espérant une solution rapide pour la maman et les bb*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'ai eu la dame de l'association au téléphone, nous cherchons une solution pour récupérer tout ce monde. Un* énorme* merci à Daisy433 qui a fait l'intermédiaire.
J'y suis allée tout à l'heure, j'ai les bras couverts de griffures... elle a choisi un endroit vraiment inaccessible !
Connaissant l'agriculteur en question, je ne pense pas qu'il fasse du mal à la portée, ce n'est pas ce qui m'inquiète le plus pour ces petits... Par contre, le froid, la pluie me semblent plus menaçants. Je vais essayer de trouver de quoi bricoler une niche demain.

----------


## Segusia52

Merci, les filles

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je suis allée voir miss Hortense deux fois aujourd'hui. Ce matin elle a mangé à un mètre de moi mais n'a pas voulu approcher plus et a même grogné. Je n'ai pas insisté.
Ce soir, elle a mangé sa gamelle à un mètre de moi, puis s'est approchée pour manger un peu de viande que j'avais laissé tomber puis... elle a mangé dans ma main les petits morceaux de viande que je lui donnais ! Et cerise sur le gâteau, je l'ai caressée ! Elle me regardait et remuait la queue, elle est restée plusieurs minutes avec moi même une fois la nourriture finie, juste à se laisser caresser la tête... J'en avais les larmes aux yeux, et maintenant encore j'en suis toute retournée ! Presque trois mois pour en arriver là, je n'y croyais plus trop... mais je l'ai caressée et elle a eu l'air d'apprécier !
J'en peux plus, là, je vais aller prendre l'air pour me calmer

----------


## ULTRA67

Bravo , votre patiente , et votre envie de l'aider paye

----------


## Segusia52

> Et cerise sur le gâteau, je l'ai caressée ! Elle me regardait et remuait la queue, elle est restée plusieurs minutes avec moi même une fois la nourriture finie, juste à se laisser caresser la tête... J'en avais les larmes aux yeux, et maintenant encore j'en suis toute retournée ! Presque trois mois pour en arriver là, je n'y croyais plus trop... mais je l'ai caressée et elle a eu l'air d'apprécier !


Tu parles, trois mois qu'Hortense en crevait d'envie et qu'elle n'osait pas !!! 




> J'en peux plus, là, je vais aller prendre l'air pour me calmer


Doucement quand même pour la suite, pour ne pas brusquer les choses...puisqu'Hortense fait sa coquette...

----------


## orchidee56

Je n'ai pas beaucoup écrit sur ce post, n'ayant pas assez d'expérience au niveau des chiens mais je le suis depuis le début et moi aussi j'en ai les larmes aux yeux. 

Merci de tout ce temps consacré à cette chienne en détresse et les choses semblent aller dans le bon sens. J'espère une fin heureuse pour bientôt. 

Tout mon soutien.

----------


## Daysie433

*Hortense a compris que vous ne lui vouliez pas de mal et que vous veniez pour la nourrir
c'est merveilleux tout ça et quelle confiance elle vous fait en venant manger dans votre main et se laisser caresser, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux rien qu'en le lisant.

j'espère que ses petits bébés vont bien et qu'elle pourra bientôt être mise à l'abri avec eux

merci pour votre dévouement*  ::

----------


## France34

Est-ce que l'association prévue est prête à venir chercher cette " famille nombreuse" ? Est-ce qu'il serait possible de nous mettre ici des photos de ce petit monde ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Nous allons essayer de capturer tout ce monde dans la semaine. Ensuite, la petite famille ne part pas mais s'installe chez la voisine qui soigne la chienne avec moi, jusqu'au sevrage des bébés normalement. Une niche est prête dans un coin tranquille, avec de bonnes couvertures et un toit. Je mettrai des photos à ce moment : pour le moment, les petits sont encore au fond de l'espèce de tunnel de ronces, donc très difficilement accessibles. Nous pensons ne reprendre ce tunnel qu'au moment du déménagement, pour ne pas donner l'alerte à la chienne : pour le moment, nous restons volontairement assez loin du nid, pour gagner sa confiance. 
La belle Hortense a persisté dans ses bonnes dispositions aujourd'hui : ce matin encore elle a mangé dans ma main et s'est laissée caresser (elle semble même y prendre plaisir), ce soir c'est la voisine qui a pu la toucher et la faire manger dans sa main... Elle prend la viande tout doucement dans la main en faisant attention de ne pas faire mal, elle remue la queue pendant qu'on lui donne à manger, elle est adorable.

----------


## Daysie433

*un vrai bonheur de lire de si bonnes nouvelles*  :: * 
merci raoul volfoni*  ::  *merci à la voisine qui fera fa jusqu'au sevrage des petits 
pourvu que la capture se passe bien et que tout le monde soit à l'abri bientôt*  :: * 
quelle belle chaîne de solidarité*  ::

----------


## danyhu

Bravo, bravo, bravo pour ta persévérance

Quelle évolution positive!!!!!!

----------


## mosca27

Nous pensons fort à vous, afin que tout se déroule le mieux possible pour la petite famille. merci pour vos efforts et persistance à rassurer Hortense. On attend un heureux dénouement !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Une (mauvaise) photo de la belle en plein repas, je n'avais que mon téléphone portable mais ça donne une idée de l'endroit où elle est allée se réfugier... J'aurais aimé l'avoir quand elle est venue manger dans ma main mais impossible, elle bougeait trop. Elle remue la queue et regarde un peu par en-dessous, comme font les chiens craintifs. Elle a quand même flairé le téléphone, elle s'enhardit un peu - avec moi seulement, je crois qu'avec la voisine ce n'est pas encore ça, mais je la soigne depuis plus longtemps.

----------


## bb38

Merci pour cette magnifique photo, elle a une totale confiance en toi, 
Je suis super contente et pour elle et pour toi
Tu vois qu'il ne fallait rien lâcher, 
Maintenant il va falloir l'a mettre à l'abri, j'espère qu'elle va l'accepter, mais surtout il faut que tu sois là quand cela se passera, car elle te connaît et te fait confiance.
Bon courage......

----------


## Daysie433

*elle a l'air toute petite .... quel taille elle fait ? épagneul breton ou plus grand ?
en tous cas elle mange bien c'est le principal pour nourrir ses petits 
moi je la trouve très belle*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Elle est un tout petit peu plus grande qu'un épagneul breton, mais pas bien épaisse. Elle a des petites "chaussettes" blanches au bout des pattes, juste sur les doigts, ça me fait craquer !
Ce soir, grosse séance de câlins. Elle a mangé et est ensuite restée un moment, cinq ou dix minutes peut-être, à se laisser caresser. Nous lui prêtons peut-être des sentiments humains mais elle nous donne l'impression d'être soulagée... et maintenant qu'elle sait ce que sont les caresses, elle aime ça ! Les bébés couinaient à l'autre bout du tunnel, elle a tourné la tête mais est encore restée avec moi. Elle doit avoir besoin d'affection, la pauvre, avec la vie qu'elle a menée !
Elle mange à sa faim, elle se permet de faire le tri dans les gamelles maintenant (elle a laissé quelques rondelles de carottes ce midi) et d'en laisser un peu alors qu'avant elle nettoyait les assiettes en entier. 
A demain pour d'autres nouvelles, toujours positives j'espère !

----------


## France34

Merci pour la photo et les bonnes nouvelles , en attendant le déménagement ou l'emménagement de toute la clique ! ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Et voilà ! tout le monde est à l'abri ! La capture s'est très bien passée, à peine un peu de résistance et quelques grognements mais aucune agressivité... J'ai pu la caresser pendant que la voisine récupérait les petits, puis une fois que tout le monde a été installé dans la caisse de transport. 
Par contre, petite surprise... Les petits ne sont pas huit mais DIX !! 
Elle est installée dans sa FA, a mangé, et se repose maintenant dans la caisse de transport qu'elle ne veut pas quitter pour le moment. 
Je suis contente !

----------


## titia20090

oooooh... Salut la petite famille!!! 

Mille bravos pour votre patience et votre amour pour elle.... Vous avez persévéré là où d'autres auraient abandonné depuis bien longtemps, et voilà le résultat. 

Vous pouvez être sacrément fière de vous!!!

----------


## Daysie433

*bravo et merci pour ce beau dénouement, 

quelle "grande famille" et comme la maman Hortense est jolie et bonne maman et ses petits hyper craquants tous (une préférence pour le bb à tête noire/menton beige et tache blanche sur le front

ah si je n'avais pas été si "vieille" j'aurais bien pris soit la maman, soit un des bb.

merci à l'asso également et à vous*  ::   ::

----------


## amourdechien37

Super pour Hortense et ses bébés et merci pour pour votre ténacité et votre amour pour cette chienne, vous pouvez être fière (s)

----------


## orchidee56

C'est merveilleux !

Merci effectivement pour votre dévouement et votre ténacité.

 Merci aussi à la FA et à toutes les personnes qui ont contribué à ce beau sauvetage.

----------


## France34

Bravo à tous ceux qui vous ont aidée  à mettre HORTENSE et ses petits à l'abri  :: !  Elle a le regard encore apeuré , mais ça va vite changer quand elle sentira qu'ils sont en grande sécurité .Ce soir, tout le monde dormira bien  :: !!!

----------


## MALIN



----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour vos messages ! 
Je vais changer le titre une dernière fois : nous ne recherchons plus d'asso puisqu'une association locale nous aide. Maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre le sevrage des petits, en surveillant que tout se passe bien. Je continuerai de mettre des nouvelles et des photos de la petite famille si vous voulez.

----------


## Daysie433

*
oh oui que nous voulons avoir des nouvelles et des photos des petits et de leur maman

merci de tout coeur à l'asso ADAP qui a rapidement répondu à cet sos*  :: * et aussi à Raoul Volfoni
qui nous a signalé ce cas et qui s'est bien occupée de la maman et des bébés qui sont bien portants grâce à elle*  ::

----------


## Salemo

Bravo à Raoul Volfoni ! Bravo pour votre persévérance et votre acharnement ! chapeau bas !!
Belle vie à Hortense et à ses petits ...un jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche pour cette courageuse maman !! Merci beaucoup aussi à l'association courageuse ...profiter de cette belle victoire !!

----------


## France34

Oh oui ! Des photos, des photos et de bonnes nouvelles !!! :Pom pom girl: Merci à ses sauveteuse et à sa FA !!! ::

----------


## Ikina

Bravo Raoul ! Merci à vous, vos voisins, la FA et l'asso ADAP pour ce grand sauvetage 
Hortense doit vous être très reconnaissante d'avoir mis ses 10 petits chiots à l'abri du froid de l'hiver !

J'avais de la peine pour cette mère courageuse qui a mis bas toute seule autant de chiots et a essayé de les protéger au maximun en les cachant sous ces ronces.
Je participerai aux dons si besoin.
Longue vie heureuse à Hortense & ses 10 chiots

----------


## Les 3 F

Quel beau sauvetage  :: ! Hortense et ses petits ont vraiment eu de la chance de tomber sur quelqu'un d'aussi tenace Raoul Volfoni  :Pom pom girl:  ! Un immense merci et quel soulagement pour vous de les savoir maintenant à l'abri. Je suivais ce sauvetage depuis le début, j'ai maintenant hâte de voir évoluer tout ce petit monde ! Encore bravo et belle vie à tous !

----------


## Erik

s'il y a bien un mot qui me vient en tête c'est BRAVO ,

oui bravo pour lvotre persévérance ,elle a eu de la chance de croiser votre route.

Votre histoire est un exemple et redonne de l'espoir.

Bravo à vous et à toutes les personnes qui ont aidé.

je souhaite le meilleur pour Hortense et ses 10 chiots.

----------


## Daysie433

*l'ADAP64 a mis un message concernant Hortense et ses bb sur le fb de l'asso :

*https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Adap64/

----------


## INCALINE

Magnifique, vraiment... Bravo à vous Raoul Volfoni pour votre dévouement et votre ténacité, bravo aussi à la voisine et à toutes les personnes qui ont contribué à ce sauvetage. Et grand MERCI à l'asso ADAP. 
Ah, comme çà fait du bien cette histoire!!  ::

----------


## Animaline

Bonjour Raoul Volfoni,

Chaque jour j'ai suivi l'histoire d'Hortense avec beaucoup d'angoisse aussi et encore bien plus hier soir car je ne retrouvais plus le sujet dans SOS Appels divers.. () LOL

Quand, il y a 5mn, j'ai retrouvé le sujet ici et qu'apprends-je ? (hi hi)
Que cette brave et belle fifille et ses 10 petiots sont enfin en toute sécurité et bien au chaud : c'est tellement fabuleux que j'en suis encore très émue. :-)

Je me joins donc aux aminautes pour vous dire que j'admire non seulement votre ténacité également mais aussi la confiance et l'amour que vous avez su témoigner à Hortense qui a fini par vous comprendre. Vous êtes une admirable personne qui force tout mon respect !

Mille bravos et félicitations à vous, à l'ADAP, vos voisins et bien sûr sa FA qui la chouchoute désormais. Bref, une magnifique chaîne de solidarité.

Et bien sûr j'attends moi aussi et avec impatience de futures photos de cette si belle famille que je papouille bien fort ....hélas virtuellement..

----------


## bb38

Idem que Animaline, je cherchais le post depuis bien 10 mns sans le trouver, et je me dis "non c'est pas vrai, ils ont réussi à les mettre à l'abri, peut être", je regarde vite dans les sortis d'affaires et trop contente de voir le post ici.
Bravo, pour ce beau sauvetage, 
Sur les photos, cette puce n'a pas le regard apeuré, elle vous regarde, et vous fait confiance,
je suis super méga trop contente pour elle et ses petits,
J'espère qu'une superbe famille se présentera pour elle et ses petiots
On attends les nouvelles.
Bisous

----------


## corinnebergeron

Quelle magnifique histoire ... on lit la confiance dans ses regards, elle se sait bien entourée ... les petits ont l'air en bonne santé.

N'hésitez pas à nourrir le post ici, à mettre des photos des bébés, RESCUE est super pour trouver de bonnes familles ... c'est que le sevrage va s'amorcer dans grosso modo deux mois et que cela va vite passer !

HORTENSE ne semble pas toute jeune, ou alors très fatiguée par sa vie d"'errante. Mais elle a croisé SA bonne étoile ...

----------


## titia20090

Est-ce que le fait d'avoir mis le post dans les "adoptés/sortis d'affaire" ne risque pas de cacher sa visibilité pour ceux qui viennent ici en tant que futurs adoptants? 

La petite famille est en FA, il faut toujours chercher des adoptants pour les chiots non, même si le sevrage n'est pas pour demain? (il me semble avoir retenu que la maman pourrait rester dans la FA, mais peut-être que je me mélange les pinceaux).

----------


## Segusia52

Exact pour placer les petits, Titia... Vos pinceaux sont bien rangés 

Sauf que j'ai dans l'idée que la maman Hortense a déjà pris une bien grande place dans le cœur de Raoul Volfoni...Enfin, nous sommes nombreux à espérer que ...

----------


## Daysie433

*https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Adap64/

sur la page fb de l'asso on peut lire cette phrase :





			
				On sait que sur cette page on pourra compter sur vous pour aider ces bébés et leur maman à trouver une bonne famille quand ils seront sevrés voire un peu avant pour soulager si besoin Hortense mère de famille nombreuse !
			
		

ce qu'il faudra après c'est ne pas laisser tomber l'ADAP64 qui est intervenue rapidement dès mon signalement avec l'aide d'une amie qui les connaissait afin que Hortense et tous ses petits trouvent un nouveau foyer dès que cela sera possible

j'espère que ceux qui sont inscrits sur fb suivront l'affaire de près et aideront soit à diffuser, soit à placer
je ne suis pas sur fb

je diffuserai aussi sur mon forum dès que les petits seront sevrés

raoul volfoni dès qu'elle se sera posée dans sa fa il serait très utile de savoir si Hortense est ok chats, pour les petits pas de problème ils le seront forcément si habitués très jeunes*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Que de compliments ! Vous allez me gêner  :: , je suis sûre que personne ici n'aurait passé son chemin et laissé cette pauvre chienne se débrouiller toute seule en se disant que "quelqu'un s'en occuperait"... ce qui a malheureusement été le raisonnement de pas mal de personnes dans le voisinage... J'étais très agacée qu'on me demande "mais qu'est-ce que tu vas faire ?" comme si c'était forcément à moi de m'en occuper. 

Hortense semble profondément indifférente aux chats : il y en a un dans sa FA, il a approché de la boîte de transport en ma présence ce soir, elle s'en fiche. Lorsqu'elle était errante elle en croisait aussi et ne manifestait rien.

Je suis retournée voir tout ce petit monde ce soir, avec mon appareil photo cette fois. La miss a mangé avec plaisir la viande que je lui avais apportée et a apprécié mes caresses. J'ai pu toucher les petits, et même en sortir certains de la boîte. La première nuit s'est très bien passée, pas d'aboiements, rien.

Alors... Une jolie photo d'Hortense qui me regarde, sans manifester la moindre crainte...


Et un petit qui sort de sous l'oreille de maman...


La portée au grand complet !


Coucou ! j'ai ouvert les yeux ! (celui-ci est un petit mec)

----------


## Daysie433

:: * trop mignons j'adore.....et Hortense quel doux regard de maman attentionnée elle a*  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais ce que c est beau ces photos, au chaud, dans son kennel douillet..
Une Maman qui peut se dedier à ses petits !! 
Que du bonheur! Bravo à vous c est magnifique ce que vous avez fait! 
J ai suivie tout le post, depuis le début , c est une magnifique fin.
J espère qu Hortense vous accompagnera tout au long de sa vie ..
Vous aurez une amie fidèle, fidèle ..

----------


## Segusia52

> J espère qu Hortense vous accompagnera tout au long de sa vie ..
> Vous aurez une amie fidèle, fidèle ..


On ne voudrait pas, bien sûr, vous influencer 


A propos, le Husky, dans tout ça, que dit-il ???

----------


## mosca27

Une rencontre fin août... Un post suivi au fil des nouvelles... Et nous voilà quasiment 3 mois après avec une vraie récompense : ces photos d'une petite famille sauvée de la détresse. Merci pour votre dévouement, votre présence continuelle auprès d'Hortense, malgré quelques découragements. Tout cela a été possible grâce à votre acharnement, votre ténacité, l'espoir et la confiance gagnée pas à pas. Moi aussi je me suis fait une petite peur en ne voyant plus le post à l'endroit habituel, et puis, l'explication m'est apparue : ça y est ils ont réussi !!! Bravo à toute cette chaine de solidarité. Longue vie à Hortense et à ses petits. On leur souhaite tout le meilleur, dans une famille aimante.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

La belle est dans sa FA comme un poisson dans l'eau ! Elle vient chercher les caresses, aboie pour défendre le jardin... on voit qu'elle apprécie les câlins, elle vient constamment en chercher. 
Le husky... je ne sais pas si c'est une caractéristique de la race mais il est tout le temps content. Il ne manifeste aucune agressivité, juste un peu de curiosité. Hortense et lui sont un peu "jaloux" l'un de l'autre, quand on en caresse un l'autre arrive aussitôt, c'est mignon. Ils sortent ensemble pour faire leurs besoins, reviennent ensemble, l'entente parfaite.
Sinon, petite surprise... On avait mal compté, les chiots sont toujours un peu en tas et... ils ne sont pas dix mais onze... Quatre clairs (beige ou blanc), quatre marron, trois noirs.

----------


## Daysie433

*j'adore ces très bonnes nouvelles, Hortense a un regard doux qui traduit sa gentillesse*  :: *
plein de caresses à la maman  et ses bébés*  :: 

 :: *onze bébés, mazette Hortense n'a pas fait les choses à moitié*  :: *une brave maman


* :: *attention que le gentil husky ne lui fasse pas encore des bébés*

----------


## France34

Quand il y en a pour dix, il y en a pour onze !!! ::   ::  :: Hortense est une maman très attentive ; elle a maintenant un regard confiant et tranquille ; je ne doute pas que ses petits bouts poussent bien , surtout bien entourés comme ils sont . Encore merci pour ce beau sauvetage à Raoul Volfoni et ses aides, sans oublier DAYSIE433 et l'asso  qu'elle a eu la gentillesse de contacter et qui a bien voulu prendre toute cette famille sous sa protection. ::  ::  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> On avait mal compté, les chiots sont toujours un peu en tas et... ils ne sont pas dix mais onze... Quatre clairs (beige ou blanc), quatre marron, trois noirs.


C'est pourtant pas compliqué  

Vous mettez Papa Husky à part.

Puis vous dénombrez le tas de queues, à quoi vous ajoutez le tas de pattes.

 De ceci vous soustrayez 5 pour maman, et enfin vous divisez le résultat par 5.

Si fortuitement Papa présumé est là, même manœuvre en soustrayant 2 X 5.

-----------------
M'est avis que la nourriture chez votre frangin est revitalisante à souhait

----------


## dolly

Un grand bravo pour ce magnifique sauvetage

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Les petits ont été baptisés hier. Il y a sept mâles (Bill, Joe, Rex, Woody, Loki, Balou et Victor) et quatre femelles (Lara, Roxy, Aika et Norma, nom choisi en hommage aux intermédiaires normandes qui ont contacté l'ADAP). Photos à venir ! 
Tout le monde se porte bien, les petits ont quinze jours aujourd'hui et ont tous les yeux ouverts. Ils se déplacent un peu dans leur niche, et crient pas mal... On surveille s'ils ont assez à manger, ils auront du solide assez vite. Hortense est toujours une crème avec nous mais garde le jardin farouchement. Dès que quelqu'un passe dans la rue, elle aboie et suit la personne. Elle aura besoin d'apprendre un peu à être moins sur ses gardes, mais c'est peut-être juste le fait d'avoir ses petits qui la rend aussi territoriale.

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour l'hommage aux Normands, mon amie et moi sommes flattées*  :: 
*de bien jolis noms pour ces bébés*  :: 
*
quand ils auront eu leur visite chez le vétérinaire il serait bien de connaître l'âge de la maman Hortense. C'est normal qu'Hortense aboie....elle se sent chez elle et elle défend ses petits.

plein de caresses pour la petite troupe et leur maman*  :: 

 :: *pour vous et la fa, c'est beaucoup de travail tout ce petit monde 
*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Les photos de tout ce petit monde, sur la page Facebook de l'ADAP : https://www.facebook.com/Adap64/phot...53740859701582

Je suis contente, il a plu toute la nuit et pour la première fois je ne me suis pas inquiétée pour la famille tapie sous ses ronces. Quel soulagement de les savoir à l'abri, au chaud !

----------


## Segusia52

Un commentaire sur FB :
"Floppy Sc Il manque Roxy ! il y a environ une heure

----------


## Daysie433

*étant donné que je ne suis pas sur fb et que d'autres certainement non plus je mets ci-dessous la photo des bébés d'Hortense, à raoul volfoni d'ajouter les noms si possible, on en lit certains sur les étiquettes mais dès que tous auront eu leur nom précisé je pourrais ainsi les diffuser sur mon forum :


*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci Daisy d'avoir mis les photos, je comptais le faire ce soir sur mon ordinateur (sur téléphone c'est mission impossible pour moi). De haut en bas : Norma (et les pattes à chaussettes de maman), Victor, Bill, Aika, Lara, Roxy (qui est bien là !), Balou, Joe, Loki, Rex et Woody... normalement le compte est bon !

----------


## France34

Joyeux baptême !!! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Animaline

Comme dès le tout début, je continue à suivre la merveilleuse histoire d'Hortense (plutôt un conte de fée) et je tiens à vous remercier, Raoul Volfoni, pour ces superbes photos.
Rhoooo qu'ils sont magnifiques tous ces bibous au gros bidou ....que je croquerais bien de bisous !   
Et maman Hortense qui a toujours ce regard plein de bonté... Quelle brave titoune tout de même.

De plus, non seulement ce si doux nom d'Hortense lui va trop bien mais ceux de ses petiots sont trop top aussi. 
Bref, tout a été et est fait dans l'art pour tous ces amours !

Encore merci pour ces nouvelles régulières de cette adorable famille et je compte sur sa FA pour faire un bisou sur chacune des truffes ....FA que je me permets d'embrasser aussi. ;-)

 à vous Raoul Volfoni que je ne cesserai jamais d'admirer !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Animaline, vous me rendez confuse  

Ce soir, j'ai apporté à Hortense une gamelle riz+ boîte comme au bon vieux temps. Elle s'est jetée dessus (elle est affamée, la pauvre) et a fini par la porter dans sa niche pour manger à son aise. Et là, surprise... les onze petits fauves se sont agglutinés autour de la boîte et se sont mis à lécher la nourriture ! Lorsque l'un d'eux sortait avec de la nourriture sur la tête, un autre se mettait aussitôt à le nettoyer... Du coup, j'ai besoin de vos avis : on peut leur donner un peu de solide (ils ont eu deux semaines dimanche) ou c'est trop tôt ? Dans quelles quantités ?

----------


## Daysie433

*oh non, la nourriture solide pour un bébé chien c'est trop tôt à 15 jours 
il vaut mieux attendre qu'ils aient au moins 6 à 8 semaines quand ils sont prêts pour le sevrage, 15 jours c'est trop jeune

c'est expliqué sur ce lien :

*https://www.purina.fr/chiens/sante-n.../nourrir-chiot
*
j'espère que cela pourra aider

caresses aux bébés et à leur courageuse maman

bisous*  ::

----------


## Segusia52

C'est surtout l'odeur qui éveille leur curiosité : ça sent toutes les bonnes choses que maman a avalé pendant sa grossesse et qui ont parfumé le lait.

Sur le lien donné par Daisy, on peut lire :"Cest à lâge de 6 à 8 semaines quun chiot est prêt pour le sevrage. La plupart des chiots ont déjà *goûté aux aliments solides dès lâge de 3 à 4 semaines*, en se servant dans la gamelle de leur mère par exemple!"

Moi, j'aimerais bien une photo d'Hortense qui promène sa gamelle ... ::

----------


## Animaline

LOL Raoul Volfoni ! Vous n'avez pas à être confuse, je suis vraiment sincère. ;-)

Et savez-vous qu'en 2013 et grâce à Rescue j'ai moi aussi réussi à sortir un titou d'une grande misère ?
Bon.. Ce chien n'était pas dans le même contexte qu'Hortense puisqu'il était à l'attache depuis des mois, battu et n'ayant pour niche qu'un tonneau, la boue et ses excréments sous les pattes... 

Mais grâce à une chaîne de solidarité comme on en trouve toujours sur Rescue, il ne m'a fallu que 2 semaines pour le mettre à l'abri et en sécurité pour, au final, apprendre son adoption 2 mois après.
Bref, je suis toujours fière d'avoir sauvé cet amour de chien ......tout comme vous pour Hortense et ses petits. 
Car mine de rien, VOUS ce sont 12 vies que vous avez sauvées ! Alors une fois de plus,   


Ceci dit et suite au sujet de la nourriture solide pour les petiots, Daysie433 et Segusia52 ont tout et bien dit. Je n'aurais rien à ragouter. ;-)

Câlins aux bébés et leur si brave maman ....en attendant aussi une ou plusieurs photos d'eux peut-être. 

A très bientôt et bisous

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Il devrait y avoir des vidéos sous peu ! 
La FA en a fait aujourd'hui, des petits et de la maman qui est allée faire une petite balade... comme un chien normal (enfin avec juste un peu d'inquiétude d'avoir laissé sa progéniture à la maison) ! Elle s'est baignée dans le ruisseau avec son copain husky, c'est vraiment incroyable de la voir se comporter comme ça. 
Elle a lampé sa gamelle à une vitesse folle ce soir, elle ne l'a même pas beaucoup transportée. En tout cas les chiots n'ont rien eu, elle avait trop faim !
Merci pour vos réponses à nos interrogations !

----------


## bb38

Génial pour toute ces nouvelles,
Quand tu dis qu'elle est partie en balade avec le Husky, je me doute qu'il y avait un humain avec mais Hortense est détachée ou en laisse ?
Car si détachée, elle a vraiment confiance en vous, c'est incroyable ce changement en peu de temps... Vous pouvez être fière et sa FA et vous, BRAVO
On attends les vidéos

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

La petite tribu de chiots...
https://youtu.be/6-a5DJ_wT_A

Et pour répondre à ta question, bb38, Hortense en balade avec Gecko le husky (et Rocky, le chat de la FA qui se prend pour un chien) :
https://youtu.be/GYZDOP_eHD8
https://youtu.be/fktxuhUzYEQ

Hortense tristounette, toujours prête à fuir, c'est fini !

----------


## danyhu

Il faut le voir pour le croire!!!!  Quelle transformation!!! Quelle confiance!!!!

Un ENORME bravo à tous les intervenants!

----------


## Animaline

Oh oui... quelle transformation, c'est fou !!
Maman Hortense a désormais repris goût à la vie grâce à toutes ces attentions, c'est évident.

Truffe et noreilles au vent (lol), cette brave titoune s'éclate en toute liberté avec son copain pour, enfin, retrouver ses magnifiques bibous dont elle peut être très fière.

Alors que demande le peuple, mmm ?  

Merci pour les vidéos et à très bientôt pour d'autres nouvelles de cette famille nombreuse et si attachante.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Le changement de comportement d'Hortense nous épate chaque jour. Elle qui nous a tant fait courir apprécie les caresses, vient à notre rencontre en remuant la queue, se laisse toucher (on a regardé ses oreilles, ses dents, et nettoyé ses yeux) sans rien dire. Le seul souci, c'est qu'elle n'aime pas vraiment les enfants, un adulte doit toujours être là quand le petit garçon de la FA veut s'approcher, sinon elle grogne. 

J'ai fait une autre vidéo des petits : https://youtu.be/bnCzsaAIopM

----------


## Segusia52

> Le seul souci, c'est qu'elle n'aime pas vraiment les enfants, un adulte doit toujours être là quand le petit garçon de la FA veut s'approcher, sinon elle grogne.


Elle a sans doute un passif à régler...Et les ados ? Ou les fillettes ?

----------


## bb38

Raoul Volfoni, je n'en reviens pas de ces vidéos, habituellement il faut du temps pour pouvoir aller promener un chien dit "errant" sans laisse. Je suis agréablement surprise du comportement d'Hortense, et super heureuse pour elle, car elle vit enfin.
Pour son comportement, envers les enfants, peut être est ce aussi parce qu'elle a ses chiots, et qu'un enfant par rapport à un adulte, ça bouge beaucoup, crie......
Il faudra voir lorsque les petiots seront plus grands.
En tout cas, je suis super contente et pour vous (FA aussi) et pour Hortense, elle vous a fait courir pendant des mois pour au final être très proche de vous.
J'adore, J'adore, J'adore

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Segusia : nous n'avons pas pu lui présenter de filles ou d'ados pour le moment... Aujourd'hui elle était plus sympa avec le petit, peut-être parce qu'il jouait plus calmement que d'habitude (pas de ballon, pas de skate). 
Hortense a été lavée aujourd'hui, elle s'est laissée faire très gentiment... et ça n'a pas fait de mal car la demoiselle sentait un peu le fauve ! Je l'ai emmenée en balade mais elle me suit moins bien, j'ai dû l'attacher. Pendant ce temps la jeune femme de la FA a donné aux chiots des croquettes mouillées, ils mangent avec grand plaisir et il faut veiller à ce que leur mère ne leur pique pas leur nourriture... Certains ont tété pour terminer le repas, et ils se sont endormis en paquet, comme d'habitude. Ils ont de petites dents qui sortent (pas tous) et se dégourdissent de jour en jour. Ils auront trois semaines demain  
Spécial pour Daisy : la petite Norma ressemble drôlement à sa mère, noire avec du blanc sous le cou et le ventre(mais moins large qu'Hortense) et des petites chaussettes blanches aux pattes arrière. C'est une des plus dégourdies de la portée et ça a aussi l'air d'une fameuse râleuse !

----------


## mosca27

Merci de continuer à nous donner des nouvelles ! Et quel plaisir de voir ces vidéos ! Ces petites bouilles d'amour et cette maman courage, cette joie de vivre ! Cela fait chaud au coeur de voir que la PA existe ! Encore bravo pour tout ce que vous avez fait, et merci aux gens qui vous ont aidé. Bonne fin de week end.

----------


## Daysie433

*ça m'étonne pas on dit que les normands sont des râlous*  :: *mais nous ne sommes pas les seuls !
un vrai régal ces nouvelles, merci beaucoup

quand tout ce petit monde verra un véto ? je suis curieuse de savoir l'âge d'Hortense !
gros câlins à toute la grande famille, vous et la fa et en particulier à Norma la râleuse*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Daisy : je ne sais pas encore, il faut que je voie ça avec l'association. Nous sommes dans un village en fond de vallée et si j'ai bien compris, le véto le plus proche (15 km) ne travaille pas avec cette asso. Ensuite, c'est 35 ou 40 km pour un autre véto... autant dire qu'une telle expédition à douze, ça se prépare soigneusement !
Ce soir Hortense est venue de son plein gré faire un petit tour avec moi. Elle a dû voir, hier, que je n'avais pas de mauvaises intentions en l'emmenant loin de ses petits... donc ce soir pas de laisse, et une louloute toute joyeuse !

----------


## Daysie433

*pour le vétérinaire le mien accepte n'importe quelle asso, il suffit que l'asso envoie un document disant qu'Hortense et ses petits sont pris en charge par leur asso et n'importe quel vétérinaire peut intervenir.

si difficultés pour emmener tout ce petit monde ils peuvent aussi se déplacer à domicile, j'ai été aussi fa pour plusieurs associations et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème car je comprends fort bien que 1 maman + 12 petits c'est une vraie expédition.

bravo pour les progrès d'Hortense en ballade c'est grâce à toi*  ::  *merci aussi à la fa qui s'occupe de toute la petite troupe*

----------


## bb38

Bonjour Raoul Volfoni, des nouvelles de la tribu et de Hortense ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je n'en reviens pas ... quelle confiance, quelle belle tribu ...

Le premier vaccin étant à 87 semaines, autant attendre et effectivement si possible faire venir un véto ...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Tout le monde va bien, les petits se dégourdissent à vue d'oeil maintenant. Quand on vient près de leur niche ils arrivent tous pour voir ce qui se passe, aboient, remuent la queue... Ils mangent bien leurs croquettes. Je dois récupérer une vidéo où ils jouent avec tonton Husky qui est ravi d'avoir des copains de jeu.
Hortense continue d'être adorable, elle gambade quand j'arrive le soir, et remue cette queue qui avant restait désespérément cachée, plaquée sous le ventre... 
Le paysan qui avait râlé nous tire la tronche, c'est marrant de le voir passer en faisant semblant de regarder loin devant lui pour ne pas dire bonjour. Hier soir j'ai parlé avec un monsieur qui a ses chevaux dans le secteur et qui était très pessimiste ("je ne sais pas si vous faites bien de la nourrir", etc)... Il a été impressionné par le changement d'attitude de la demoiselle mais quand j'ai parlé des onze chiots, il m'a aussitôt demandé "mais vous n'allez pas en tuer quelques-uns ?"... sérieux, mec, tu m'as bien regardée ?  Incroyable comme les gens sont idiots, quand même....
Je reviens dès que j'ai la vidéo !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

(erreur)

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'ai récupéré quelques photos et deux vidéo de la famille chien... les petits profitent du jardin (enfin, profitaient tant qu'il a fait beau) et de leur papa-tonton-copain le husky, ravi de jouer avec eux... sous la surveillance d'Hortense, tout de même !

https://youtu.be/IW_W6ZQPojw

https://youtu.be/e64hL75o5Kg

----------


## Segusia52

C'est une bonne nature, papa-tonton-copain husky, quand on voit jusqu'où les petits se permettent de fourrer  leur truffe !!! 

Pourquoi il tire la tronche, le paysan ? Il voulait s'en faire un patchwork en fourrure ??

----------


## bouba92

Qu ils sont mignons! A priori le husky n'est pas le papa?

----------


## Segusia52

> Qu ils sont mignons! A priori le husky n'est pas le papa?


S'il l'est un petit peu, il ne doit pas être le seul ... !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Aucun des chiots ne ressemble au husky, du coup c'est difficile de lui attribuer la paternité de ce petit monde. Je sais qu'un labrador sable a également bénéficié des faveurs d'Hortense, et les petits font plus labrador que husky...

Je rentre de nourrir Hortense... mais les onze fauves se sont jetés sur sa gamelle ! C'est affolant ce qu'ils mangent ! J'ai acheté un paquet de croquettes la semaine dernière (mercredi), il est terminé. La chienne n'a plus, ou presque plus, de lait. 
Elle est vraiment adorable avec moi, c'est un crève-cœur de ne pas pouvoir l'adopter.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

J'ai essayé de photographier le petit Woody pour vous montrer sa bouille, car en fait il me fait penser à... un sharpei. Je ne sais pas si les plis sont normaux chez un chiot, il en a pas mal, sur le sommet du crâne et un peu partout sur la tête, bien plus que les autres, même les plus grassouillets... La photo ne rend pas très bien (monsieur n'était pas trop d'accord pour rester sage) mais j'essaierai d'en refaire une.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui c est les sharpei qui ont des plis.
 Peut être pourrez vous l adopter?

----------


## bb38

Qu'ils grandissent ces petits, ils sont magnifiques, 
Ca doit bien occuper le copain husky, la maman et la FA

Laissez vous encore du temps pour réfléchir pour adopter Hortense, mais je me doute que ça doit être dur mais vous pouvez vous consoler en vous disant que vous l'avez SAUVEE de la rue, et qu'elle sera placée, si c'est le cas demandée à rester en contact avec sa nouvelle famille comme cela vous aurez des nouvelles  :Smile:  (et nous aussi   )

On s'y attache tellement....

----------


## danyhu

> Elle est vraiment adorable avec moi, c'est un crève-cœur de ne pas pouvoir l'adopter.


Je suis ce post depuis longtemps et je ne vais pas relire les 18 pages... mais j'avais vraiment cru comprendre que tu adopterais Hortense dès que tu l'aurais "capturée"

Quelle déception!!!!!      Un lien tellement fort existe entre vous deux! (sans te culpabiliser du tout car j'imagine que tu as de très bonnes raisons pour ne pas pouvoir le faire...)

----------


## France34

Les chiots ont de la chance : ils ont une deuxième maman , le papa-tonton-copain husky ; il se conduit comme une vraie mère avec eux ! Il faudrait faire une prise de sang pour recherche de paternité !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

> Je suis ce post depuis longtemps et je ne vais pas relire les 18 pages... mais j'avais vraiment cru comprendre que tu adopterais Hortense dès que tu l'aurais "capturée"
> 
> Quelle déception!!!!!      Un lien tellement fort existe entre vous deux! (sans te culpabiliser du tout car j'imagine que tu as de très bonnes raisons pour ne pas pouvoir le faire...)


J'aimerais beaucoup avoir un chien, mais là c'est vraiment difficile... J'ai quatre chats craintifs, et une situation pro assez floue. Ma priorité était de sortir Hortense de la rue... c'est vrai que j'aimerais l'adopter, mais prendre un chien n'est pas une décision sans conséquence. Je demanderai à ses futurs adoptants de me donner des nouvelles, parce que je me suis vraiment attachée à elle, et j'attendrai quelques années pour adopter un chien, quand j'aurai stabilisé ma situation professionnelle (et que j'aurai une maison, j'espère). Du coup, c'est raté pour le happy end...

----------


## Roukmoutt

On ne sait jamais ,il faut toujours garder espoir...
C est peut être une chance ...un cadeau de la vie .

----------


## Findus

> Ma priorité était de sortir Hortense de la rue...


 Le happy end,c'est ça, déjà... 

Et qui sait ? une FALD, en vous attendant ?

Bravo en tout cas.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je me permets de poster un appel de l'ADAP... Les petits vont devoir être vermifugés bientôt, et ça va faire un budget ! L'association sollicite donc ceux d'entre vous qui voudraient effectuer un petit don (pas besoin de beaucoup, une centaine d'euros maxi pour ces vermifuges et s'il reste de l'argent cela servira à acheter de la nourriture)... L'asso propose un lien Paypal sur sa page :http://www.adap64.com/
Le don est bien entendu déductible des impôts. Merci de préciser dans la boîte "commentaires" que c'est pour les vermifuges des petits d'Hortense... et merci d'avance !

Je file voir ce petit monde, il pleut à torrents, c'est dommage... les chiots aimeraient vadrouiller mais ils sont bien mieux au chaud !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Des nouvelles... Tout ce petit monde grandit et se porte à merveille. Je viens d'y aller : on se retrouve cerné de onze petites boules de poils qui s'agrippent au jean, aux lacets, qui couinent... et quand on part, concert de lamentations au portail (avec Norma parmi les derniers irréductibles) ! Chacun veut sa caresse, mordiller les doigts, lécher... ou mordre le bas du pantalon quand on marche, en grognant comme un fou de préférence ! Ils se battent aussi entre eux et c'est drôle de les voir faire. Hortense aussi va bien, elle garde la maison mais dès qu'elle me reconnaît, elle me fait la fête.

La correspondante du journal local dans notre village est venue voir la famille, elle va essayer de faire passer un petit article dans le journal. Elle m'a envoyé ses photos... la pauvre Hortense en mode "louve romaine" et ma bouille en prime !

----------


## Findus

Quelles belles photos  ! merci RV !

----------


## vmmiss



----------


## bouba92

Peut-être mieux les mettre ds "à adopter", car ils sont en accueil et pas sortis d'affaire...Il faut leur trouver de bons adoptants aux bb et à la maman!

----------


## Findus

4 jours sans nouvelles et la belle histoire d'Hortense en page 2, pour les fans, c'est duuuuuuur

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je pensais justement à elle ...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Tout va bien pour la petite famille... Les petits sont bien vifs, très demandeurs de caresses et de jeux. La personne de l'association devrait passer bientôt pour les prendre en photo, je partagerai bien entendu. 
Hortense est bruyante, on ne sait pas encore si c'est à cause de la portée ou pas, mais elle aboie pas mal. Sa future famille devra lui apprendre à garder sans donner de la voix à la moindre occasion. 
Je n'ai pas pu faire de photos ces temps-ci car le temps était affreux. Si ça revient au beau on pourra vous montrer à nouveau ces petites bouilles

----------


## Findus

RV !

----------


## Kyt's

> Hortense est bruyante, on ne sait pas encore si c'est à cause de la portée ou pas, mais elle aboie pas mal. Sa future famille devra lui apprendre à garder sans donner de la voix à la moindre occasion. 
> Je n'ai pas pu faire de photos ces temps-ci car le temps était affreux. Si ça revient au beau on pourra vous montrer à nouveau ces petites bouilles


La maman et ses chiots restent en extérieur ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Ils dorment dans la chaufferie de la maison, mais la mère reste beaucoup dans le jardin à monter la garde. Quand on arrive, les petits se précipitent dehors en entendant le portail, et on est plus à l'aise à l'extérieur avec les douze fauves... l'espace de la chaufferie est très bien pour eux mais un peu juste pour des humains.

----------


## Findus

> la mère reste beaucoup dans le jardin à monter la garde.


Peut-être sa fonction dans sa vie "d'avant"...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Le repas des fauves, ce soir... Gamelle engloutie en trois minutes grand maximum et pourtant j'avais été généreuse !




Je suis un peu agacée par une personne qui, sur la page FB de l'ADAP, a râlé qu'on n'aurait jamais dû laisser ces onze chiots à Hortense, qu'un véto l'aurait fortement déconseillé, que c'est honteux etc... Facile de critiquer maintenant !

----------


## Daysie433

*faut pas s'occuper de tels commentaires, tu as sauvé Hortense et ses petits et c'est cela qui compte

reste plus qu'à trouver de bons adoptants pour les petits comme la maman, quand l'asso va les montrer au vétérinaire ? il faut vermifuger les petits et les vacciner quand ils ont un mois....
je ne me souviens plus de la date de leur naissance ?

* ::

----------


## Findus

Comme ils ont grandi ! Merci pour ces photos. 

RV, j'espère que tu ne vas pas penser davantage à ces commentaires : où était cette personne bien pensante quand Hortense et ses petits étaient dehors ? Bien faire... et laisser braire !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Daysie : ils ont eu six semaines aujourd'hui (nés le 9/10). Pour les vermifuges, j'avais relayé ici l'appel de l'ADAP qui voulait les financer mais je n'ai pas demandé où en était la collecte. Les vaccins sont prévus pour la 7-8e semaine je crois. 
L'asso a récupéré 10 autres chiots, encore en biberonnage...

----------


## Daysie433

*bon courage à l'asso, cela leur fera 21 chiots à placer + les mamans, pas évident du tout
merci pour les belles photos des bb et d'Hortense que je trouve magnifique 
merci à vous et à la fa pour tout ce travail*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Je renouvelle l'appel de l'ADAP pour une participation financière pour les vermifuges des petits (et la nourriture)... Ils ont actuellement 23 chiots en accueil (sans parler des chiens adultes et des chats), même un petit don serait le bienvenu ! 
Vous pouvez aussi passer par la page d'accueil de l'asso avant de passer votre commande chez Zooplus pour aider les animaux gratuitement !
http://www.adap64.com/

----------


## France34

Hier, j'ai envoyé un petit chèque à l'ADAP pour l'entretien des chiots .J'espère qu'ils grandissent bien ! Encore bravo à vous d'avoir sauvé la maman et ses bébés !  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci beaucoup à vous France34 !

Je suis allée voir la tribu ce matin, j'ai fait des photos... Mais quelques nouvelles d'abord. La jeune femme de la FA est partie au travail pendant que j'étais là, à vélo : aussitôt Hortense a filé et l'a suivie jusqu'à l'école primaire où elle travaille... Comme j'avais ma voiture, j'ai suivi, et je suis allée récupérer la miss. Elle est montée en voiture en faisant quelques manières, mais au moment d'en descendre, panique ! elle s'est aplatie sur le siège, très apeurée. A force de lui parler doucement elle a fini par venir et a été toute joyeuse de voir qu'elle était à la maison... la pauvre, j'ai dû lui rappeler de mauvais souvenirs.
Pendant que j'étais avec les chiens, deux dames promenant leur chien sont passées. Nous avons parlé un peu, je leur ai raconté l'histoire de cette famille et elles sont parties après m'avoir demandé "ce qu'on pouvait acheter" pour les nourrir. 

Maintenant, les photos ! Je ne les ai pas tous eus car ils sont tout le temps dans mes pieds, et qu'en plus ma batterie m'a lâchée, mais en voici déjà quelques-uns...

Hortense, pour commencer :

Quand on arrive devant le portail...

Aika (femelle, blanche) et Bill (mâle, beige) :


Roxy (femelle) :

Balou (mâle) :


Victor (mâle) :


Loki (mâle) :

Norma (femelle) :


Joe (mâle ; ou Rex, je ne me souviens plus et je les reconnais mal en photo) :

Woody (mâle, réservé) :

Rex (mâle) :

Bill (mâle) et Norma :

Victor :


Quelques erreurs d'identification sont possibles, je les reconnais quand je les ai devant moi mais en photo c'est plus compliqué...

----------


## Daysie433

*hortense est très belle et ses petits sont magnifiques*  :: 

 :: *merci pour ces belles photos*

----------


## Findus



----------


## bb38

Je trouve Hortense magnifique, je lui souhaite vraiment une superbe famille, elle le mérite 
Quand aux petiots, ils sont mimis tout pleins, je craque..... à eux aussi, je leur souhaite tout le bonheur du monde 

Je vois que Woody est réservé c'est cool, je souhaite pareil pour les autres, et un bon suivi de l'asso  pour avoir des nouvelles

----------


## Animaline

Bonjour Raoul Volfoni, bonjour à toutes,

Merci pour ces superbes photos ! 
Et comme Hortense est une magnifique titoune au regard qui en dit toujours aussi long sur sa profonde gentillesse. ♥♥♥

Quant aux petits toujours aussi rondouillets, no comment : tous aussi beaux les uns que les autres.

Je ne peux venir souvent ici mais chaque fois que je viens prendre des nouvelles de cette belle famille, ces nouvelles et les photos font fondre mon coeur comme un glacier au soleil.

Une adoption est déjà prévue pour Woody, j'espère de tout coeur qu'il en sera de même pour tous ces petits coeurs et leur douce maman, ceci le plus vite possible ....adoptions très bien suivies évidemment , ce dont je ne doute pas. ;-)

Encore mille  , à bientôt pour d'autres bonnes nouvelles et gros câlins à cette grande tribu (lol) !

----------


## vmmiss

quelle jolie maman et ses petits lardons aussi

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique histoire que j'ai suivie comme beaucoup... espérons une très belle vie à tous et toutes !!

Et effectivement, "laisser braire" ! ce que vous avez fait, peu de personnes l'aurait fait.. grâce à vous, tout le monde est sain et sauf, et ça respire la joie de vivre  ::  *  10 000*  :: 

Perso, je craque pour Victor l'impétueux et Norma la Douce Rêveuse  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci à vous tous pour ces messages qui me vont droit au coeur !
J'ai oublié de préciser que si des associations veulent prendre des chiots, à des conditions sérieuses (ie avec la stérilisation obligatoire) c'est bien sûr possible ; on essaiera d'arranger des covoiturages pour ces petits bouts si nécessaire.

----------


## Daysie433

*Hortense et ses petits ne sont pas couverts par l'association ADAP64  ??*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

L'ADAP les couvrira mais accepte que d'autres assos en prennent en charge... disons que les chiots pleuvent en ce moment, et que l'association ne refuse aucune aide.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Finalement, il va sans doute nous falloir des FA dans le 64. La FA qui a pris tout ce petit monde en charge semble vouloir que les chiots partent rapidement. Nous avons une première piste pour en caser deux, mais il en restera huit (plus Hortense...)

----------


## Findus

C'est déjà un bon début ces pistes. 
Bon courage pour les autres !

----------


## France34

R.V. , vous pourriez mettre  un autre post pour les chiots cherchant une FA ou des adoptants et un pour HORTENSE .Je suis certaine qu'ils seraient vite adoptés !!!  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*topic des bb d'Hortense sur ADAP64

**adoptables à partir du 5 décembre*

http://adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1069

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Aika part en famille d'accueil lundi, ainsi que deux ou trois autres chiots, je ne sais pas encore lesquels. Ils seront identifiés et vaccinés dans la foulée (puis-je en profiter pour rappeler que les finances sont un peu justes ?)
Nous continuons de chercher un accueil pour les autres. Je mettrai les fiches au fur et à mesure.
Merci à Daisy pour le lien !

Edit : Daisy, justement, vous me demandiez l'âge d'Hortense... D'après les deux personnes de l'asso qui sont venues, elle aurait trois ou quatre ans, à confirmer par un véto.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Voici bien longtemps que je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles... J'ai convoyé hier trois chiots à Pau (Aika, Bill et Loki) pour l'ADAP qui va les placer. Deux petites chiennes (Norma et Roxy) ont été adoptées, Woody le sera jeudi. Il nous reste donc cinq fauves à placer : quatre mâles (Joe et Rex, marron, Balou, beige et Victor, tricolore - pour qui une personne a demandé des infos) et une chienne (Lara, marron clair). Je mettrai sans doute des fiches pour eux, ou pour certains d'entre eux.
Hortense reprend du poids, elle est toujours aussi sympa et câline. Sa FA pense la mettre en adoption mais "ça leur fait vraiment mal au coeur" car elle s'est très bien adaptée... espérons, peut-être qu'ils vont la garder ! Elle aurait enfin sa maison, son pote husky (après sa stérilisation bien sûr, pas question de remettre ça !) et serait avec la jeune femme de la FA qu'elle idolâtre (vous ai-je dit qu'elle l'avait suivie au supermarché, dans tous les rayons, et qu'il a été impossible de la faire sortir tant que sa maîtresse était à l'intérieur ? ) Elle est bien moins craintive en notre présence, elle a par exemple accompagné sa FA boire un café en terrasse d'un bistrot sans s'enfuir, elle est juste restée couchée à leurs pieds et a même accepté les caresses d'une personne inconnue. Beaucoup de progrès pour elle, ça fait plaisir !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui ce serait idéal pour elle. On vous demande combien pour sa stérilisation ?

----------


## Findus

6 placés ou adoptés sur 12 (en comptant Hortense), beau boulot déjà...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Corinnebergeron : je crois que l'asso se charge de la stérilisation de la miss. C'est ce qui avait été dit au début de ce feuilleton, en tout cas...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Une vraie vie de chien ! Voici les six petitous restants en pleine sieste au soleil, en début d'après-midi...


Et petit Joe avec maman Hortense :

----------


## France34

Ceux-là aussi, ils ne vont pas tarder à trouver leur famille !!! ::

----------


## Findus

comme ils ont grandi !
Ils ont vraiment de bonnes têtes. Aika  me faisait penser à Snoopy, et là Joe a des allures de Clifford...

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Un autre petit mec réservé : Balou, le beige !

----------


## France34

Hourra  :: !  Allez, au suivant ! ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir 

super de voir les petits adoptés sais-tu le montant des frais d'adoption pour Hortense ?
est-ce 220 euros comme pour les petits ?
grosses caresses à la maman et aux petits*  :: 

*bisous pour toi et la fa*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Oui, je crois que c'est 220€ pour elle aussi. Encore une bonne nouvelle aujourd'hui, Victor est réservé !
Une autre photo atroce ? allez, puisque vous insistez :

----------


## Daysie433

*http://adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1069

Adopté(e)s 
**Norma Femelle
Roxy femelle 
Loki Mâle 

Réservé(e)s
Aika, femelle
Balou
Bill alias Sun
Victor


Fiches de ceux qui attendent une famille

lara femelle

http://adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1080

les mâles qui sont toujours à l'adoption. 

JOE

http://adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1083

SAM/REX

http://adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1084

Je ne trouve que 10 petits sur cette liste, il en manque 1 ?? lequel ??
il est arrivé quelque chose à un des petits ?
*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Il manque Woody à ta liste ; il ne lui est rien arrivé mais il était réservé et a rejoint sa famille aujourd'hui

----------


## bb38

Est ce que Hortense reste dans cette FA (ou elle est actuellement) jusqu'à Adoption ?
C'est quoi son entente avec les chats ? il me semble que c'est bon mais tu peux confirmer RV ? MErci

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Hortense devrait rester dans cette FA jusqu'à son adoption. 
Nous avons 9 chiots tirés d'affaire (adoptés ou réservés). Il nous reste la petite Lara :


et Rex (malencontreusement rebaptisé Sam sur le site de l'ADAP) :

----------


## Daysie433

*Hortense a-t-elle vu un véto pour la confirmation de son âge et voir si elle est identifiée ou non ?
je suppose qu'elle sera stérilisée avant adoption ?
câlins à la maman et ses bb*  :: 

*SAM/REX est très beau 

** 

LARA aussi 

*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Elle n'a pas encore vu de véto. Elle sera stérilisée avant adoption, date à fixer par l'ADAP. 
Les chiots marron ont eu le moins de succès, pourtant ils sont superbes... et ce sont des boules d'amour, comme tous leurs frères et soeurs. 
Plusieurs sont déjà chez leurs adoptants et devraient avoir une belle vie - notamment Aika qui aura une grande propriété pour elle seule, Bill rebaptisé Sun qui était très attendu (adoption très émouvante, m'a dit mon contact de l'ADAP). Je suis tellement contente pour eux !

----------


## Daysie433

*si j'avais été plus jeune et plus près j'aurais bien adopté Hortense et/ou un de ses bébés
merci à toi et à la fa pour votre implication dans ce sauvetage, quand le dernier sera parti tu auras sans doute du chagrin, c'est tellement mignon à cet âge là

ne comprends pas que les deux derniers ne trouvent pas d'adoptant, ils sont trop beaux*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Daysie, je crois qu'on ne te remerciera jamais assez d'avoir fait l'intermédiaire pour ce sauvetage ! Votre intervention (toi et l'autre contact normand) nous a vraiment beaucoup aidés. Les petitous d'Hortense vous doivent une fière chandelle !

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Victor et Balou ont rejoint Pau hier, un voyage délicieux puisque Victor n'a pas cessé de pleurer et de hurler tandis que Balou était malade (notez la répartition des tâches). Ils devraient rejoindre leurs familles dans la semaine. Lara et Rex attendent toujours d'être adoptés... 
Hortense est un amour de chienne, elle cherche les caresses, vient poser ses pattes avant sur notre ventre et reste là à se faire grattouiller, en nous regardant comme si on était Dieu en personne... Elle n'a pas dû rigoler tous les jours dans sa vie d'avant. Elle garde farouchement la maison et le jardin, elle devait servir à ça...

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir RV

Pas évident pour des bb d'être séparés de leur maman, c'est un crève-coeur de part et d'autre
les petits se sentent perdus et la maman les cherche partout....

Hortense ne sera pas adoptée par sa fa ? dommage car elle est bien habituée déjà 

up pour Lara et Rex*  ::

----------


## Findus

Merci pour les nouvelles. Bravo pour ces nouveaux départs même mouvementés... Raoul tu fais même les livraisons !

Lara et Rex ont de bonnes bouilles, ils vont bien toucher quelqu'un... et Hortense... c'est Hortense !  On s'est attaché  à elle sans l'avoir vue... sur place tout le monde doit fondre pour elle.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Rex est réservé ! On attend des nouvelles pour Lara.
Ensuite, on s'occupera de miss Hortense...

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir RV

ouf les petits ont presque tous trouvé un nouveau foyer, c'est génial*  :: 
*j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour la gentille maman Hortense qui le mérite bien*  :: * 
merci à vous et à la fa pour les bons soins pour tout ce petit monde et à l'asso pour leur prise en charge*  ::

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Eeeeeet... la petite dernière a été réservée aujourd'hui ! Onze chiots ont trouvé leurs familles, c'est vraiment super ! Je conduirai les deux derniers à Pau lundi et ils rejoindront leurs adoptants dans la semaine.
Ensuite, on s'occupera de la belle Hortense... Madame passe désormais ses soirées sur le canapé, enfin encore mieux, couchée sur sa FA ! Si on m'avait dit ça quand je courais après elle, en août-septembre, je ne l'aurais pas cru ! 
Je suis vraiment contente et émue ce soir de me dire que toute cette portée a trouvé des adoptants. On ne pensait pas que cela se passerait comme ça quand on a trouvé cette famille si nombreuse. Merci encore à tout le monde ici pour les conseils, les encouragements, les idées, les prises de contact à travers la France... Il ne reste plus qu'à souhaiter une belle vie à tous les petits d'Hortense, et à elle aussi, à elle surtout car c'est elle qui a le plus souffert.

----------


## Daysie433

:: *super 
longue et heureuse vie à tous ces petits bouchons*  :: 
*
je souhaite le même bonheur à leur maman Hortense*  ::  *qui a si courageusement élevé ses 11 bébés.....je suppose que la fa la garde jusqu'à adoption ?

bonne soirée RV et merci*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Oui elle reste avec sa FA jusqu'à son adoption, et avec son copain husky (ils jouaient ensemble tout à l'heure, c'était mignon)

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Et voilà, les deux derniers chiots sont partis aujourd'hui... Ils ont été sages comme des images en voiture, ça change ! Ils sont encore ensemble en FA ce soir et seront placés demain. 
Ça me fait tout drôle de me dire qu'ils ont tous une famille à présent... j'ai même rêvé d'eux la nuit dernière, je pleurais en laissant les deux derniers

----------


## Daysie433

*ça doit quand même te faire un pincement au coeur, les bébés sont si attachants 

allez plus que la maman à placer dans une gentille famille......j'espère qu'elle trouvera bien vite une nouvelle famille*  :: 

*gros bisous pour tout le monde*  ::

----------


## Findus

> Ça me fait tout drôle de me dire qu'ils ont tous une famille à présent...


Qui aurait cru ça au début des aventures d'Hortense, franchement ?

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Findus : pas moi, honnêtement. 

La belle est désormais à l'adoption : http://www.adap64.com/detailsanimaux.php?id=1102

----------


## orchidee56

Bonsoir Raoul Volfoni, 

Peut-être créer un post dans la rubrique "adoption chien" pour Hortense, non ? 

Elle serait plus visible je pense.

Merci pour ce que vous avez fait pour toute la petite famille, ça fait chaud au coeur.

Bonnes fêtes, 

Orchidée.

----------


## Amandine64

Bonjour à tous, 

C est moi qui est adopté la petite Lara prénommée maintenant Miñia! 
Elle va très bien, elle est avec nous depuis maintenant 1 mois. 
Nous n avons eu aucun souci de pleurs d être séparés de sa fratrie.  Elle s est très vite adaptée. 
Elle est très sociable,  vive et pleine d énergie mais adore les câlins.  Je vais essayer de vous poster quelques photos.

Bon reveillon

----------


## Daysie433

*bon réveillon à vous amandine64 et merci pour l'adoption de Minia*  :: *
on va attendre gentiment les photos de sa nouvelle vie*

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Merci pour ces nouvelles Amandine ! Juste un doute : je crois que ce n'est pas Lara mais Norma que vous avez adopté (la petite noire). C'était une de mes chouchous de la portée, toujours vive et cherchant le contact. Je suis contente de lire qu'elle est heureuse dans sa nouvelle vie  :: 

(Et oui, des photos ! plein de photos !)

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Les dernières nouvelles d'Hortense, pas vraiment rigolotes, sont là : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post2933453

Toute aide est la bienvenue.

----------


## Findus

oh non !!!

----------


## Findus

Avez-vous vu son nouveau post ? La belle Hortense est maintenant prête à trouver sa  famille...
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...0/#post2952407

----------


## Amandine64

Un des chiots d Hortense, enfin une !Minia, 7mois et 14 kg plus tard ! 

Elle est encore assez mince, car comme me l a dis le veto, c était le "q" de la portée. Elle est très vive et pleine, pleine, pleine de vie et plus que sociable, un peu trop même ! ☺️☺️

J aurais bien voulu savoir ce se sont devenus les autres petits ! Et avoir des photos

----------


## Rose974

Bonjour, je suis dans le même cas que vous, se sont des chiens errants car ils ont connus que la rue à mon avis où abandonnés comme la plut part et cela depuis plusieurs d'année, ça va faire presque 2 ans que je leurs donne à manger, ils me connaissent mais plus moyen de m'approcher d'eux ils restent à 1 m de moi, je prends vos exemples pour essayer de gagner leur confiance, je vous souhaite bon courage, j'espère qu'il y aura une asso qui va vous aider, essayer de rester pendant qu'il mange et donner à manger au même endroit à chaque fois, mes 2 chiens que j'essaie d'attraper sont au rdv à l'hr de dîner, au même endroit et ils m'attendent car ils savent même en retard je viendrai leur apporter à manger mais je n'arrivent pas à les toucher une qui est pleine,

----------

